# Best Science Fiction Screen Character Of All Time?



## Trollheart (Jun 9, 2020)

Hello fellow humanoids.
I'd like to see if anyone is interested in trying to work out who we consider the best science fiction character ever? I'd want to compile a list, whittle it down and then vote everyone into a place on the list, ending up with a number one character. If anyone would like to help out or take part, the idea would be to I guess split the characters into decades (before 60s, say, 70s, 80s, 90s etc) and to restrict the list to those on screen, either TV or film. The reason for that is that, sf fan and avid reader though I am, I'm sure there are numerous characters I've never read about, and it wouldn't be fair to vote them off without knowing anything about them. I'd also suggest leaving out superheroes, as for me, though some do come under a general sf banner, most really don't and I'd consider superhero fiction more a separate genre.

Anyone who would like to help compile the list, please post here with your suggestions. I'll be making my own list up in the next few days and will post it here, though I expect it will be less than comprehensive, which is why I will need your help.

Oh yeah: monsters are acceptable, as long as they have some sort of rudimentary intelligence, as are robots and androids, and you can nominate several characters from one movie/series/franchise.

Thanks for reading and hopefully some of you will be into this and we can have some fun.
Later
TH


----------



## Extollager (Jun 9, 2020)

Leo McKern as Number Two in the 1960s TV series *The Prisoner*.


----------



## Danny McG (Jun 9, 2020)

Professor Quatermass


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Jun 9, 2020)

Only SF, no fantasy?


----------



## Boneman (Jun 9, 2020)

Doc Brown. His journey, physical and metaphorical is unparalleled...


----------



## CupofJoe (Jun 9, 2020)

I don't know about the best, that would be too subjective. But the ones I go back and watch for...
Warrant Officer Ellen Ripley [from Alien and Aliens, especially the beginning of Aliens]
Sergeant Kyle Reece [from Terminator] / Corporal Hicks [Aliens] - Both state of the Bad-Ass art...
Inigo Montoya  [From Princess Bride "Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die." Just too cool]


----------



## Rodders (Jun 9, 2020)

Urgghh! I hate these questions as they're always so subjective. 

Still, my nomination goes to Captain John Sheridan from Babylon 5. He did what he thought was right for the galaxy as a whole. He then goes against an illegal government on his home planet. That takes some Chutzpah.


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks guys,
Some responses: yes of course it's subjective. I watched "Britain's Greatest Comedy Character" two nights ago (my inspiration for this) and unbelievably, Basil Fawlty came fifth! I mean, come on! But the important thing is it's fun. I mean, who is better - and I know this is an original question and has never been asked before - Picard or Kirk? Which Doctor do you prefer? Is "new" Starbuck better than old? The point is it fosters debate and perhaps mild (hopefully anyway) argument - please leave your lightsabers at the door with the Wookie, ladies and gentlemen, we don't want anyone getting hurt or, worse, sued! - and is, you know, fun to talk about. Nobody will ever agree that X is the greatest etc, but if it just gets us talking about those characters, those shows, those films, those writers, surely that's a good thing?

As for bringing fantasy into it, maybe. Who's for that? I don't mind, but can you really put, say, Buffy up against G'Kar or whatever? Let me know what the general feeling is and I'll make a decision.

Thanks for the suggestions so far. Feel free to add more - you're not by any means restricted to one character, it's a list (bigger the better) I'm trying to compile first.

Thanks
TH


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Jun 9, 2020)

HAL - see my avatar

Now for a few obvious ones:
Captain Kirk
Spock
Captain Picard
Data
Dr Who
Dave Lister
Kryten
Flash Gordon
Zaphod Beeblebrox
Marvin (the paranoid android)
Rick (from Rick and Morty)

That should do for now...


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Jun 9, 2020)

Rodders said:


> Urgghh! I hate these questions as they're always so subjective.


Agreed.  The problem is that _best_ is never defined.
The cleverest?
The nicest?
The nastiest?
The funniest?
The most influential?
Or, as is usually the case, simply one's favourite.


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 9, 2020)

Yeah, again I agree but again I say, this is not supposed to stand up in court. It's merely for fun. I guess you can look at criteria like - how much have they contributed to sf as a genre? How much did they contribute to YOUR interest in SF? How successful have they been in their universe? How well are they known, perhaps even outside of sf (who, after all, doesn't recognise the name Darth Vader, or Captain Kirk, or Spock, or Ripley, while non-sf fans may scratch their heads if you mentioned John Sheridan, Boomer or Davros)? How well written are they? How well rounded as a character? How have they influenced the behaviour/creation of other sf characters? Best, is indeed a bad word to use: maybe favourite would be better?

Your list raises as interesting question, and one I had not considered till now: should cartoon/animated characters be included? Bender and all of Futurama, Rick and Morty, Jetsons et al, or should animation be left strictly out and we concentrate only on "real" sf characters? Interested to hear your opinions. Good list by the way.


----------



## Extollager (Jun 9, 2020)

tegeus-Cromis said:


> Only SF, no fantasy?


SF is a big enough topic, in my opinion.


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 9, 2020)

I would tend to agree. I also think Fantasy characters in movie and TV shows would be much less numerous than those in science fiction. For me, Fantasy is very much - or at least mostly - a literature genre.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Jun 9, 2020)

I vote for Spock.
Everyone knows him and his logical approach to anything. His character, with his stoic face, remained true to his nature and as such far more stood out than Captain Kirk (that fickle human) did.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 9, 2020)

Some of these already mentioned:

Arthur Dent
Ford Prefect
Marvin
Slartibartfast
Zaphod Beeblebrox
Trillian

and

Rimmer
Lister
Kryten
Cat

and

Penfold
Dangermouse
Baron Silas von Greenback

and

Totoro

and

Lady Penelope


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 9, 2020)

Dangermouse is both a cartoon character (duh!) the inclusion or exclusion of such has yet to be decided, and tmk has nothing to do with sci fi?

@ Elckerlyk: we're not voting yet, just compiling the list, or trying to. Obviously Spock will be on it.


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (Jun 9, 2020)

Trollheart said:


> I also think Fantasy characters in movie and TV shows would be much less numerous than those in science fiction. For me, Fantasy is very much - or at least mostly - a literature genre.


You clearly haven't been paying attention. 

In any case, that's fine. I was only asking because I could only think of fantasy characters I would describe as "favorite," not out of any doctrinaire impulse.


----------



## Vince W (Jun 9, 2020)

Rick Deckard
Roy Batty

'Mad' Max Rockatansky

Snake Plissken
R. J. MacReady

Alex Rogan
Grig

Bill Sykes
Sam Francisco

Bill S. Preston, Esq.
Ted Theodore Logan

Dr. Ellie Arroway

Corben Dallas
Leeloo Dallas
Jean-Baptiste Emanuel Zorg

Mal Reynolds
Zoe Washburn


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 9, 2020)

Trollheart said:


> Dangermouse is both a cartoon character (duh!) the inclusion or exclusion of such has yet to be decided, and tmk has nothing to do with sci fi?
> 
> @ Elckerlyk: we're not voting yet, just compiling the list, or trying to. Obviously Spock will be on it.


Strong sf elements in Dangermouse including outerspace, strange dimensions, bems etc.


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 9, 2020)

Bill and Ted
Barbarella
Robby the Robot
Steve Austin
Valerian
Mork
Groot
Ming the Merciless


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 9, 2020)

tegeus-Cromis said:


> You clearly haven't been paying attention.
> 
> In any case, that's fine. I was only asking because I could only think of fantasy characters I would describe as "favorite," not out of any doctrinaire impulse.


Not sure about that. I do know there are fantasy tv/movie characters, but I feel the sci fi ones vastly outnumber them. Anyway as it happens, the enormity of this task is only beginning to hit me, and that's only with science fiction characters! I could be months compiling a list of literally thousands of characters!


hitmouse said:


> Strong sf elements in Dangermouse including outerspace, strange dimensions, bems etc.


Well I'm not familiar with the cartoon, but as I say, my own feeling is that maybe animated shows should be left out. Not sure how anyone else feels.


----------



## JimC (Jun 10, 2020)

Cameron Phillips TSCC
Ripley Alien
Noomi Rapace's Lizbeth Salander


----------



## Elckerlyc (Jun 10, 2020)

John Crichton
Aeryn Sun
Ka D'Argo
Chiana
Scorpius
Pilot
Rygel
Zhaan
(and last but not least) Moya


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 10, 2020)

Trollheart said:


> Not sure about that. I do know there are fantasy tv/movie characters, but I feel the sci fi ones vastly outnumber them. Anyway as it happens, the enormity of this task is only beginning to hit me, and that's only with science fiction characters! I could be months compiling a list of literally thousands of characters!
> 
> Well I'm not familiar with the cartoon, but as I say, my own feeling is that maybe animated shows should be left out. Not sure how anyone else feels.


Fair enough. It is your list. Does that exclude Yoda, or that film about big blue tree- huggers then?


----------



## Danny McG (Jun 10, 2020)

hitmouse said:


> and
> Lady Penelope


1960's posh version or the modern hot version?


----------



## Guttersnipe (Jun 10, 2020)

Roy Batty  (Blade Runner, as played by Rutger Hauer)
Neo (the Matrix series)
Lando Calrissian (Star Wars Episodes 5 & 6)
Spike Spiegel (Cowboy Bebop--anime)
Spock (the real Star Trek)
Ripley (Alien series)
R. Dorothy Waynewright (The Big O--anime)
Paul (Paul)


----------



## angus (Jun 10, 2020)

Klaatu ( the Michael Rennie Version), in " The Day the Earth Stood Still",
 Dr Morbius (Walter Pidgeon), and Robbie the Robot in "Forbidden Planet",
Frankenstein's Monster (most versions),
 Londo Mollari ( Peter Jurassik) in Babylon 5,
Ambassodor Spock ,( the new Star Trek films),
Takeshi Kovacs ( human or animated versions)
Anyone in "The Expanse", particularly Detective Miller,
Dr Who ( any version before Chris Chibnall started running things)
Steve Zodiac ( Fireball XL5),
Ryan Stone (Sandra Bullock's best role, IMHO), in "Gravity",
Louise Banks ( Amy Adams) , in " Arrival"


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 10, 2020)

Okay, I now have a better idea of how I'm going to approach this, so here's the deal:

I'm now going with a "survivor" style idea, instead of rankings. This means that, in the words of Connor MacLeod, there can only be one. Winner, that is. Explanation of the Survivor principle, for those unfamiliar with the concept, is in note (4)  below.

1) I've decided this will cover science fiction only, no fantasy characters. Also, as I already mentioned, only ones who have appeared on the screen, large or small. 

2) no cartoons or animated series, that includes anime obviously. I'm not at all familiar with the latter to be able to know who is in what. It saddens me that this means no Bender or Fry, but I have to draw the line somewhere. Someone asked if Yoda was eligible. The answer is yes, he is.

3) I'm going to restrict it to a maximum of 12 characters from any one series or film. But not franchise. So there can be, for instance, 12 characters from Star Trek, 12 from NextGen, 12 from Deep Space Nine etc.

4) Only one version of a character counts. So Doctor Who will cover every actor and incarnation from Hartnell to Whitaker, Kirk will be both he from the original Trek and the new JJ Abrams movies, Flash Gordon will include both the original Buster Crabbe and the film version with Sam Jones. Remember, here it's character not actor. Also, even "mirror versions" of the likes of Kirk, Kira, Spock etc still fall under the one character.

5) Once I have the list compiled and agreed, I'll post them alphabetically in groups of fifty. I'll then ask you to vote off 10 in a particular period (maybe a week, maybe 2) and the survivors go forward to the next round. When we get down to the last 10 it will be maybe 2 or 3 a round till we're left with a winner. Then we move on to the next group. At the end (whenever that might be!) the survivors of each group will be pitted against each other,  being voted off until there emerges a clear and undisputed winner.

Keep suggesting. I'll publish as much of the list as I can as I do it, so expect adjustments and additions as it goes. When the final list is complete I'll let you know and the voting can begin.

Thanks for your interest: live long and fester!


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jun 11, 2020)

All  things considered, it's Rimmer. And if you're not already convinced , a ride on the Rimmer Experience is all it takes.


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 11, 2020)

I entirely agree. And if it hadn't been for all those people like Lister holding him back, holding him down, dragging him down, why, he could have been an admiral by now!


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 12, 2020)

All right then. Here's what I done got so far.
This is only the list of characters from TV shows, and man is it big! I even had to amend the rule to extend maximum characters to 20, and even then I had to leave some good ones off Babylon 5! This list is by no means exhaustive, so if you have something to add continue to do so. Ideally, don't suggest any film characters yet, as I'm working on those now (or will be once I reboot myself... power at 14%, estimate fully charged in about six days...) and will publish the list when I have it. Then I can go through it adding your suggestions if needed.

All the below are of course in alphabetical order, surname first (for those who have two names) and I've tried, insofar as possible, to ensure that any character who is not instantly recognisable has the show they appear in beside them in brackets, but if you're unsure just ask.

Do not, I repeat do NOT start voting yet. The list is still being compiled. I'll let you know when this is ready to go live. For now, feel free to look at the list and tell me what you think.



Spoiler



01 Boxer (Charlie Jade)

790 (Lexx)

Abernathy, Dolores (Westworld)

Adair, Devon (Earth 2)

Adama, Commander

Akari, Alvis (Killjoys)

Al-Feyr, Elida (Vagrant Queen)

Alexander, Lyta (Babylon 5)

Altria Nine (Pandora)

Anasazi, Tyr (Andromeda)

Android (Dark Matter)

Andromeda (Andromeda)

Anna (V Reboot)

Apollo, Captain

Archer, Captain Jonathan

Armistice (Westworld)

Arturo, Professor Max (Sliders)

Asha, Dahj (Star Trek Picard)

Asha, Soji (Star Trek Picard)

Athena, Lieutenant (Battlestar Galactica)

Austin, Steve

Avon, Kerr

Bach, Frank (Dark Skies)

Baldwin, Kyle (The 4400)

Baldwin, Tom (The 4400)

Ballard, Paul (Dollhouse)

Baltar (Battlestar Galactica)

Barbara, Dael “Barbie” (Under the Dome)

Barclay, Lt Reginald

Barstow, Dr. Bonnie  (Knight Rider)

Bashir, Dr. Julian

Beanpole (The Tripods)

Beckett, Deputy Director Louise  (Jake 2.0)

Beckett, Dr Sam (Quantum Leap)

Beckett, Maggie (Sliders)

Beeblebrox, Zaphod

Behemial Far Traveler (Andromeda)

Bellman, Dr. Julianne (Earth: Final Conflict)

Benes, Sandra (Space: 1999)

Bergman, Victor (Space: 1999)

Bester, Alfred (Babylon 5)

Big Giant Head, the (3rd Rock From the Sun)

Binks, Jar-Jar

Bishop, Peter (Fringe)

Bishop, Walter (Fringe)

Blake, Roj

Bloom, Sydney (VR5)

Bogg, Phineas (Voyagers!)

Boomer, Lieutenant (Battlestar Galactica)

Boone, William (Earth: Final Conflict)

Bortus, Lt Cmdr (The Orville)

Bowman, Charlie (Colony)

Bowman, Katie (Colony)

Bowman, Will (Colony)

Brendan, Guerin (Roswell)

Brink, Topher (Dollhouse)

Brook, Derrial “Shepherd” (Firefly)

Broussard, Eric (Colony)

Brown, Rembrandt “Crying Man”  (Sliders)

Burnham, Michael (Star Trek Discovery)

Burton, Amos (The Expanse)

Bushie, Phil (Under the Dome)

C3PO

Cain, Commander

Calavicci, Admiral Al (Quantum Leap)

Cale, Logan (Dark Angel)

Cally (Blake's 7)

Cameron, Kiera (Continuum)

Camillo, Dr Stu (Future Man)

Carol (The Tomorrow People)

Cartagia, Emperor

Carter, Alan (Space: 1999)

Carter, Dr. Samantha (Stargate: SG1)

Carter, Sarah (Jake 2.0)

Casey, Sam (Gemini Man)

Cat

Chakotay, Lt.

Chambers, Dr Sarah (Crusade)

Chapel, Nurse Christine

Charles (V)

Chekov, Lt Pavel

Chewbacca

Chiana (Farscape)

Cigarette Smoking Man

Clark, Captain Ryan (Avenue 5)

Clarke, President

Cobb, Jayne (Firefly)

Cole, James (12 Monkeys)

Cole, Marcus

Confidence (Red Dwarf)

Cooper, Gwen (Torchwood)

Crais, Bialar (Farscape)

Crichton, John (Farscape)

Crusher, Dr. Beverly

Crusher, Weaseley sorry Wesley 

Culber, Hugh (Star Trek Discovery)

Cybermen

D'Argo, Ka (Farscape)

Da'an (Earth: Final Conflict)

Daleks

Dann (The Orville)

Data

Davros

Davros

Dax

Deacon, Theodore (12 Monkeys)

Decker, Charles (V Reboot)

Deep Thought

Delenn

Dent, Arthur

Devereaux, Marcus “Augur”  (Earth: Final Conflict)

Dezz, Prima “Pree” (Killjoys)

Diana (V)

Doggett, Agent John (X-Files)

Don (People of Earth)

Donald, Reagan (Dark Angel)

Donovan, Mike (V)

Doors, Jonathan (Earth: Final Conflict)

Doug (Avenue 5)

Duarte, Kyle (Jake 2.0)

Ducat, Gul

Dunham, Olivia (Fringe)

Duvall, Xander (Pandora)

Echo (Dollhouse)

Eddie the computer (Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy)

Eilerson, Max (Crusade)

Einstein, Albert (Alien Nation)

Elnor (Star Trek Picard)

Eric (People of Earth)

Errinwright, Sadavir (The Expanse)

Esquivel, Linda (Under the Dome)

Evans, Erica (V Reboot)

Evans, Isabel (Roswell)

Evans, Michael (Roswell)

Evans, Tyler (V Reboot)

Farrell, Shawn (The 4400)

Female Changeling

Fett, Boba

Finn, Dr Claire (The Orville)

Five (Dark Matter)

Flood, Margaret (People of Earth)

Foley, Jake (Jake 2.0)

Fonegra, Carlos (Continuum)

Fontaine, Vic (DS9)

Ford, Dr. Robert (Westworld)

Foster, Alex (People of Earth)

Foster, Cade (First Wave)

Foster, Pippin “Pip” (Killjoys)

Four (Dark Matter)

Francis 7 (Logan's Run)

Francisco, Buck (Alien Nation)

Francisco, George (Alien Nation)

Francisco, Susan (Alien Nation)

Frank (Avenue 5)

Franklin, Dr. Stephen

Frye, Kaylee (Firefly)

Futturman, Josh (Future Man)

G'Kar

Galen (Crusade)

Galen (Planet of the Apes)

Gan, Oleg (Blake's 7)

Garak, Elim

Garibaldi, Michael

Garvey, Shed (The Expanse)

Gelineau, Julie “Jules” (Extant)

Geuvara, Max (Dark Angel)

Gideon, Captain Matthew  (Crusade)

Glass, Anne (Fallen Skies)

Goines, Jennifer (12 Monkeys)

Goldman, Oscar (The Six Million Dollar Man/Bionic Woman)

Goldwyn, Helena (Colony)

Gowron

Grady, Kelly  (People of Earth)

Graham, Ozzie (People of Earth)

Grand Nagus Zek

Grayson, Commander Kelly (The Orville)

Guinan

Hammond, General George (Stargate: SG1)

Harkness, Captain Jack (Torchwood)

Harper, Owen (Torchwood)

Harper, Seamus Zelazny (Andromeda)

Hath (Vagrant Queen)

Hatwal, Jordan  (Avenue 5)

Hawks, Lt Cooper (Space: Above and Beyond)

Herbal Thought (Dark Angel)

Hilly

His Divine Shadow (Lexx)

Holden, James (The Expanse)

Hollister, Captain (Red Dwarf)

Holly

Huer, Elias (Buck Rogers in the 25th Century)

Hughes, Diane (Jake 2.0)

Hughes, Elsie (Westworld)

Hunt, Dylan (Andromeda)

Inquisitor, the (Red Dwarf)

Isaac (The Orville)

Ivanova, Lt Susan

Jabba the Hut

Jackson, Daniel (Stargate: SG1)

Jade, Charlie (Charlie Jade)

Janeway, Captain Kathryn

Jaq (Killjoys)

Jaqobis, D'Avin (Killjoys)

Jaqobis, Johnny (Killjoys)

Jeff (People of Earth)

Jessica 6 (Logan's Run)

Jet (Sapphire and Steel)

Joe (Joe 90)

John (The Tomorrow People)

John (V)

Johnson, Gerry (People of Earth)

Jones, Ianto  (Torchwood)

Jones, Jeffrey  (Voyagers!)

Jones, Katerina (12 Monkeys)

Joshua (First Wave)

Joshua (V Reboot)

Judd, Herman  (Avenue 5)

Jurati, Agnes (Star Trek Picard)

K9

Kahless

Kai (Lexx)

Kamal, Alex (The Expanse)

Kamura, Irish  (Avenue 5)

Kano, David (Space: 1999)

Kellog, Matthew (Continuum)

Kelly, Karen  (Avenue 5)

Kendry, Delle Seyah

Kenny (The Tomorrow People)

Keonig, Commander John (Space: 1999)

Kes (Voyager)

Keyali, Lt Talla (The Orville)

Khan, Yasmin (Dr Who)

Kim (The Tomorrow People)

Kim, Harry

Kin Rit, Khylen (Killjoys)

Kincaid, Liam (Earth: Final Conflict)

Kirk, Captain James T.

Kitan, Lt Alara (The Orville)

KITT (Knight Rider)

Klyden (The Orville)

Knight, Michael  (Knight Rider)

Kochanski, Christine

Kosh

Kotto, Vir

Krob (Vagrant Queen)

Krychek, Alex (X-Files)

Kryten

Kurt (People of Earth)

La Forge, Cmdr Geordi

Lady Penelope (Thunderbirds)

Lady, the (Killjoys)

LaMarr, Lt John (The Orville)

Landry, Father Jack (V Reboot)

Langton, Boyd (Dollhouse)

Lazaro, Cmdr Ori (Vagrant Queen)

Lee, Fancy (Killjoys)

Lennier

Lexx

Li, Greg (Pandora)

Lisa (V Reboot)

Lister, Dave

Lochley, Captain Elizabeth (Crusade)

Loengard, John (Dark Skies)

Logan 5 (Logan's Run)

Lorca, Gabriel  (Star Trek Discovery)

Lore

Lowe, Bernard (Westworld)

Lubinsky, Karl (Charlie Jade)

Lucifer (Battlestar Galactica)

Lucy (Killjoys)

Lydecker, Col Donald Michael (Dark Angel)

Mallory, Quinn (Sliders)

Malloy, Lt Gordon (The Orville)

Man in Black, the (Westworld)

Mao, Julie (The Expanse)

Marcus (V Reboot)

Marina (Stingray)

Marker, Aaron (12 Monkeys)

Marquette, Lili (Earth: Final Conflict)

Martin (V)

Martin, Spike  (Avenue 5)

Marvin the Paranoid Android

Mason, Ben (Fallen Skies)

Mason, Hal (Fallen Skies)

Mason, Matt (Fallen Skies)

Mason, Tom (Fallen Skies)

Master, the (Dr Who)

Matheson, Lt John (Crusade)

Maxwell, Robin (V)

May, Maggie (Fallen Skies)

Maya (Space: 1999)

Mayweather, Travis (Star Trek Enterprise)

Mc Coy, Doctor leonard

McAlister, Angie (Under the Dome)

McCawley, Rafe (Defiance)

McEachin, Cynthia (Dark Angel)

McEvoy, Billie  (Avenue 5)

Mellanby, Dayna (Blake's 7)

Mercer, Captain Ed (The Orville)

Mia (Avenue 5)

Miles, Devon  (Knight Rider)

Millay, Millay (Westworld)

Miller, Joe (The Expanse)

Mindy (Mork and Mindy)

Mira (Terra Nova)

Missy (Dr Who)

Mollari, Londo

Morden

Mork (Mork and Mindy)

Morn

Morrison, Gina (People of Earth)

Morrow, Paul (Space: 1999)

Moya (Farscape)

Mudd, Harry

Mulcair, Rav  (Avenue 5)

Mulder, Fox

Musiker, Rafaella “Raffi” (Star Trek Picard)

Nafeel, Dureena (Crusade)

Nagata, Naomi (The Expanse)

Nambulous, Crazy Eddie (First Wave)

Nancy (People of Earth)

Narek (Star Trek Picard)

Neelix

Nerys, Lt Kira

Newman, Dr Anthony (The Time Tunnel)

Nichols, Ryan  (V Reboot)

Nog

Nolan, Joshua (Defiance)

Noonian Singh, Khan

Number Six (Battlestar Galactica)

Number Six (The Prisoner)

Nyira, Irisa (Defiance)

O'Brien, Graham (Dr Who)

O'Brien, Miles

O'Neill, Jack (Stargate: SG1)

Odo

One (Dark Matter)

Orac (Blake's 7)

Organa, Princess Leia

Orson (Mork and Mindy)

Oswald, Clara (Dr Who)

Palpatine, Emperor

Paranoia (Red Dwarf)

Paris, Lt Tom

Parker (Thunderbirds)

Parker, Liz (Roswell)

Parrish, Juliet (V)

Phillips, Dr. Douglas (The Time Tunnel)

Phlox, Dr. (Star Trek Enterprise)

Picard, Captain Jean-Luc

Pilar, Delaney (Pandora)

Pilot (Farscape)

Pond, Amy (Dr Who)

Prefect, Ford

Q

Quark

Quatermass, Prof

Quinn, Jonas (Stargate: SG1)

Radcliffe, Jordan (First Wave)

Railly, Cassie (12 Monkeys)

Ralen (Pandora)

Rali, Amae (Vagrant Queen)

Rali, Chaz (Vagrant Queen)

Ramse, Jose (12 Monkeys)

Reed, Malcolm (Star Trek Enterprise)

Reena (Charlie Jade)

Rem (Logan's Run)

Restal, Vila (Blake's 7)

Reynolds, Malcolm (Firefly)

Riker, Commander William T.

Rimmer, Ace

Rimmer, Arnold Judas

Rioss, Cristobal “Chris” (Star Trek Picard)

Ro, Ensign Laren

Robinson, Dr. Maureen (Lost in Space)

Robinson, Prof John (Lost in Space)

Robinson, Will (Lost in Space)

Rogers, Buck

Rom

Rosewater, Amanda (Defiance)

Roslin, Laura (Battlestar Galactica)

Ross, Thomas James (Pandora)

Russell, Dr Helena (Space: 1999)

Rygel XVI, Dominar (Farscape)

Sadler, Alec (Continuum)

Sandoval, Ronald (Earth: Final Conflict)

Sapphire (Sapphire and Steel)

Sarek

Saru (Star Trek Discovery)

Sato, Hoshi (Star Trek Enterprise)

Sayers, Kimberley (Dark Skies)

Schultz, Richard  (People of Earth)

Scorpius (Farscape)

Scott, Lt. Montgomery

Scully, Dana

Scutters (Red Dwarf)

Sela, Commander (STNG)

Serina (Battlestar Galactica)

Serra, Inara (Firefly)

Servalan (Blake's 7)

Seven of Nine

Shadows, the

Shannon, Elizabeth (Terra Nova)

Shannon, James “Jim” (Terra Nova)

Shannon, Josh (Terra Nova)

Shannon, Maddie (Terra Nova)

Shannon, Zoe (Terra Nova)

Sheridan, Captain John

Shumway, Julia (Under the Dome)

Sierra (Dollhouse)

Sikes, Matt (Alien Nation)

Silver (Sapphire and Steel)

Simms, Pawter

Sinclair, Commander Jeffrey

Sinclair, Ryan (Dr Who)

Sisko, Captain Benjamin

Sisko, Jake

Six (Dark Matter)

Skinner, Assistant Director Walter

Skoruis, Maia (The 4400)

Skouris, Diana (The 4400)

Skywalker, Anakin

Skywalker, Luke

Slartifbartfast

Smith, Dr. Zachary (Lost in Space)

Smith, Sarah Jane

Snyder, Proxy Alan (Colony)

Solo, Han

Solomon, Dick (3rd Rock From the Sun)

Solomon, Harry (3rd Rock From the Sun)

Solomon, Sally (3rd Rock From the Sun)

Sommers, Jaime (The Bionic Woman)

Song, River (Dr Who)

Soolin (Blake's 7)

Spencer, Matt  (Avenue 5)

Spock

Stannis, Jenna (Blake's 7)

Starbuck, Lieutenant

Stark (Farscape)

Starnets, Paul (Star Trek Discovery)

Steel (Sapphire and Steel)

Steele, Jim (Dark Skies)

Stelling, Isaac (Vagrant Queen)

Straker, Commander Ed (UFO)

Stubbs, Ashley (Westworld)

Sulu, Hikaru

Sun, Aeryn (Farscape)

T'Pau

T'Pol

Tall Man (12 Monkeys)

Tam, River (Firefly)

Tam, Simon (Firefly)

Tarr, Datak (Defiance)

Tarr, Stahma (Defiance)

Tarrant, Del  (Blake's 7)

Tate, Sky Alexandria (Terra Nova)

Taylor, Commander Nathaniel (Terra Nova)

Te'alc (Stargate: SG1)

Telemachus (Andromeda)

Tempest, Troy (Stingray)

The Doctor (Dr. Who)

The Doctor (Voyager)

The Hood (Thunderbirds)

The Robot (Lost in Space)

Theodore “Teddy” Flood (Westworld)

Theodore, Calvin (Dark Angel)

Thor (Stargate: SG1)

Three (Dark Matter)

Tiger (Future Man)

Tigh, Colonel (Battlestar Galactica)

Tilly, Sylvia (Star Trek Discovery)

TIM (The Tomorrow People)

Torres, Lt B'Elanna

Tracy,Alan (Thunderbirds)

Tracy,Brains (Thunderbirds)

Tracy,Gordon (Thunderbirds)

Tracy,John (Thunderbirds)

Tracy,Scott (Thunderbirds)

Tracy,Virgil (Thunderbirds)

Trance Gemini (Andromeda)

Travis (Blake's 7)

Trillian

Troi, Counsellor Deanna

Troi, Lwaxanna

Tucker, Charles “Trip” III (Star Trek Enterprise)

Turin (Killjoys)

Tuvok

Tweedle, Stanley H (Lexx)

Twiki (Buck Rogers in the 25th Century)

Two (Dark Matter)

Tyler, Ash (Star Trek Discovery)

Tyler, Richard (The 4400)

Tyler, Rose (Dr Who)

Uhura, Lt. Nyota

Urko (Planet of the Apes)

Vader, Darth

Valenti, Sherrif Jim (Roswell)

Valentine, Beka (Andromeda)

Valentine, Sonya (Continuum)

Vansen, Captain Shane (Space: Above and Beyond)

Vash (STNG)

Verta, Travis (Continuum)

Victor (Dollhouse)

Vincent, David (The Invaders)

Virdon, Col (Planet of the Apes)

Vogon Captain

Vos, Zephyr “Zeph” (Killjoys)

Walsh, Jonathan (People of Earth)

Wang, Lt Paul (Space: Above and Beyond)

Washburne, Hoban (Firefly)

Washburne, Zoe (Firefly)

Watson, Yvonne (People of Earth)

Weaver, Captain Dan (Fallen Skies)

Wells, Wade (Sliders)

West, Lt Nathan (Space: Above and Beyond)

Wheeler, Chelsea (People of Earth)

Will (The Tripods)

William (Westworld)

Williams, Rory (Dr Who)

Willie (V)

Wilma (Buck Rogers in the 25th Century)

Winn, Vedek/Kai

Winters, Talia (Babylon 5)

Wolf (Future Man)

Woods, Dr John (Extant)

Woods, Ethan (Extant)

Woods, Molly (Extant)

Worf, Lt.

Xevelyn (Vagrant Queen)

Yadeen, Dutch (Killjoys)

Yaphit, Lt (The Orville)

Yar, Lt Tasha

Zac, Lieutenant

Zaius (Planet of the Apes)

Zathras

Zelda (Terrahawks)

Zen (Blake's 7)

Zev (Lexx)

Zhaan, Pa'u Zoto  (Farscape)

Zhou, Jacqueline “Jax” /Pandora (Pandora)

Zo'or (Earth: Final Conflict)


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Jun 12, 2020)

Wow! Lots of names I recognise.  Lots of names I don't.  And lots of names I'd forgotten, but who I could picture immediately.

Couple of observations - you've got Davros in twice.

You've got some Dr Who companions, but there are a couple of, I would say, notable absences i.e. those that were in at least a couple of seasons, that might be added - Leela, Jo Grant, Tegan, Peri, Ace

You've obviously put a lot of work in


----------



## Margaret Note Spelling (Jun 12, 2020)

Just a couple of points. Are you sure that putting Darth Vader and Anakin Skywalker as different entries won't divide the votes for him oddly? A case could be made for them being different characters, but I can imagine most people who like the character being unsure which person to select. Unless we're simply making a distinction between prequel Anakin and original Anakin, which brings up a whole new issue about variations on a character.

You don't seem to have included anybody from Stargate Atlantis, the spin-off from SG-1. I would personally nominate at least Dr. Rodney McKay and Colonel John Shepherd and Dr. Elizabeth Weir, and Dr. Carson Beckett was, if nothing else, an unusual phenomenon as far as fandom involvement with his character arc.

I'm also wondering, for the final vote, if it should be made clearer somehow exactly what criteria people need to be be using here for picking their vote. As it is, they could easily take "best," to mean either, "most admirable," or, "most interesting and complex," or, "most impactful on popular culture." The problem I can see there would be between people deciding whether to vote for favorite well-done villains, or the character they would actually consider most admirable, or even the character they think did the most to affect their lives.


----------



## Elckerlyc (Jun 12, 2020)

Also missing (characters from):
TV-series
Stargate Universe
Altered Carbon
Stranger Things

Films
Avatar
Dune
Arrival
District 9
Gravity
Interstellar
I, Robot
Jumper
Looper
Minority Report
The Martian
and probably a score of other movies.

I agree that if we are going to vote, it should be clear what exactly we are trying here to establish here. If, next to all of us having our own favorite character, we are also using our own criteris, this vote is going nowhere.


----------



## Boaz (Jun 12, 2020)

@Vince W Hit most of mine.

Harrison Ford as Rick Deckard.  Burnt out, but dogged.
Rutger Hauer as Roy Batty. Is he human or a lamp?
Nathan Fillion as Malcolm Reynolds. He struggles with faith, community, and liberty while walking his own path.
Sigourney Weaver as Ellen Ripley.  Rises to the occasion when put in an impossible position.
Bolaji Bodejo as The Alien. A villain that cannot be reasoned with.
Bruce Willis as Coben Dallas.  Has all the one-liners, adventures, luck, and looks that make a hero.
Milla Jovovich as Leeloo.  A savior with a multipass!
Ian Holm as Father Vito Cornelius.  A scholar quickly out of his depth.
Chris Rock as Ruby Rhod.  His comedic relief is phenomenal.
Gary Oldman as Jean-Baptiste Emmanuel Zorg. Just a great, great villain.
David Prowse and James Earl Jones as Darth Vader.  Inexorable.
Harrison Ford as Han Solo. Sometimes he even amazes himself.
Arnold Schwarzenegger as The Terminator. Like the Alien, he cannot be reasoned with...
Hugo Weaving as Agent Smith.  Another villain with an inhuman agenda.
William Shatner as James T. Kirk. The last real hero from our parents and grandparents.
Leonard Nimoy as Spock.  An alien on our side!  The problem is that he can ONLY be reasoned with.  He will not succumb to passion.
Ricardo Montalban as Khan Noonien Singh.  His villainous plan stems from a wholly human motivation... vengeance.
Tim Allen as Jason Nesmith aka Peter Quincy Taggert. A double edged sword... both an homage and a parody of Captain Kirk.
Alan Rickman as Alexander Dane aka Dr. Lazarus.  A human playing at being Spock... and totally believed by his audience.
Mel Gibson as Max Rockatansky.  The loner.
Kelly LeBrock as Lisa.  Brought to life by teenage boys.
David Harbour as Jim Hopper.  A cop struggling with addictions and wanting redemption for his daughter's death and failed marriage.
Millie Bobby Brown as Eleven.  You want to protect this little girl while making sure she doesn't kill you.
Joe Keery as Steve Harrington.  I thought Steve would die because he was the egotistical jerk, but then he totally comes around!
Josh Holloway as Sawyer aka James Ford.  Con man. Petty criminal. Jerk. Murderer. Leader. Rescuer.
Michael Emerson as Benjamin Linus.  Hard hearted and strong for his people or amoral, back-stabbing snake?
Erin Grey as Wilma Deering.  HOT! HOT! HOT!
Dean Stockwell as Alan Calavicci.  Is he a real person or a stored memory?  Either way he's hilarious, irreverent, and loyal.
Brad Dourif as Peter De Vries.  A mentat.  In fact, he's THE mentat.  Dourif always steals every scene in every film. 
Kyle MacLachlan as Dale Cooper.  You want to know where inspiration for MIB and Agent Smith came from?  Watch Twin Peaks.
Zoie Palmer as Android.  So Dark Matter leaves a lot to be desired, but Palmer's portrayal is great.


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 12, 2020)

Ok let me get to your replies if I can.
First, let me preface this by saying this is, obviously, a Herculean effort and though I'm used to intense and extensive research, this began to wear on me after a while. So I'll admit that yes, on some occasions I saw a show I did not know and thought sod it, I'm not doing that. If someone thinks it's important they'll tell me. And now you've told me! So on to your replies/questions/points.

Note: I haven't quoted BOAZ as your points almost exclusively cover movies, and as I explained, I have only researched the TV shows at the moment, so I will be getting into the movies once I've taken a break, kicked back, and watched a galactic empire or two rise and fall. You know how it is.




M. Robert Gibson said:


> Wow! Lots of names I recognise.  Lots of names I don't.  And lots of names I'd forgotten, but who I could picture immediately.
> 
> Couple of observations - you've got Davros in twice.


You know, when I was looking at my original, unordered list I was sure I had put him in, but when I looked again he wasn't there so I added him in. Guess I'll have to take him out now, as I assume various Doctors wish they could have! Thanks for that.


> You've got some Dr Who companions, but there are a couple of, I would say, notable absences i.e. those that were in at least a couple of seasons, that might be added - Leela, Jo Grant, Tegan, Peri, Ace
> 
> You've obviously put a lot of work in


Indeed. There are SO many companions they well pushed the max limit, and I had to cut some out. I went for the ones I thought might be the most important overall to the Who series, the newer ones - I have no idea of the age demographic here, but I personally remember one or two from "Classic" Who and that's it, but I know all the "new" ones. So Rose, Amy, Clara, those types I left in. I had to ditch Donna (oh no!) and I think Graham just about squeezed in. Then I remembered the goddamn Daleks and the Cybermen! D'oh! So out more went. 


Margaret Note Spelling said:


> Just a couple of points. Are you sure that putting Darth Vader and Anakin Skywalker as different entries won't divide the votes for him oddly? A case could be made for them being different characters, but I can imagine most people who like the character being unsure which person to select. Unless we're simply making a distinction between prequel Anakin and original Anakin, which brings up a whole new issue about variations on a character.


Good point, very good point. I don't know whether you would treat them separately, though I guess not. Wouldn't it be like comparing "Evil" Garibaldi from Babylon 5 to "normal"? As in, when he was under Bester's control? Or maybe literally Evil Angel (though we're not doing fantasy, just a comparison here) to "good" Angel? Maybe I'll take old Anakin out.


> You don't seem to have included anybody from Stargate Atlantis, the spin-off from SG-1. I would personally nominate at least Dr. Rodney McKay and Colonel John Shepherd and Dr. Elizabeth Weir, and Dr. Carson Beckett was, if nothing else, an unusual phenomenon as far as fandom involvement with his character arc.


Thanks. I'm no fan of SG1 and I didn't watch any of the spin-offs, so that helps. I admit I saw Atlantis and the other one (can't remember now, Universe maybe?) and thought, ah no I can't be bothered....


> I'm also wondering, for the final vote, if it should be made clearer somehow exactly what criteria people need to be be using here for picking their vote. As it is, they could easily take "best," to mean either, "most admirable," or, "most interesting and complex," or, "most impactful on popular culture." The problem I can see there would be between people deciding whether to vote for favorite well-done villains, or the character they would actually consider most admirable, or even the character they think did the most to affect their lives.


The thing about the Survivor Principle is that you don't have to reason it out. You simply pick one over the other. This can be down to your own particular tastes, love or hate for the character, the impact they've made on the series/sf in general, or just that you're having a particularly good or bad day. You don't have to explain or justify your choice, though of course you can, and probably someone will challenge you if they don't agree. Phasers on stun, now, remember!


Elckerlyc said:


> Also missing (characters from):
> TV-series
> Stargate Universe
> Altered Carbon
> Stranger Things


I'll get to those, a little burned out at the moment if I'm honest.


> Films
> Avatar
> Dune
> Arrival
> ...


Like I said, not doing films yet.


> I agree that if we are going to vote, it should be clear what exactly we are trying here to establish here. If, next to all of us having our own favorite character, we are also using our own criteris, this vote is going nowhere.


See my reply to Margaret above. 

Thanks for the interest, guys! I'll try to get the film list done by next week if possible.


----------



## Boaz (Jun 12, 2020)

@Trollheart Keep it a labor of love... don't let anyone rush you.  Make it _your_ thing.


----------



## Sinful Cyndi (Jun 13, 2020)

Lazarus Long, from Heinlein's "Methuselah's Children" and "Time Enough For Love".

One of Heinlein's greatest creation IMO


----------



## hitmouse (Jun 13, 2020)

Sinful Cyndi said:


> Lazarus Long, from Heinlein's "Methuselah's Children" and "Time Enough For Love".
> 
> One of Heinlein's greatest creation IMO


Is there a screen adaptation of this?


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 13, 2020)

Sinful Cyndi said:


> Lazarus Long, from Heinlein's "Methuselah's Children" and "Time Enough For Love".
> 
> One of Heinlein's greatest creation IMO


Once again, no novels. Films or TV series only, and at the moment I'm only taking suggestions for TV series. 
I don't want to keep repeating myself, and I certainly don't wish to seem rude, so any further suggestions outside of TV series will be ignored by me. Sorry, but I just can't keep reiterating what I've said several times already.


----------



## P.J. Greystoke (Jun 13, 2020)

Dr Who. 

Enough said.



M. Robert Gibson said:


> HAL - see my avatar
> 
> Now for a few obvious ones:
> Captain Kirk
> ...


Pretty good list, though i would have put the Doctor higher.



hitmouse said:


> Some of these already mentioned:
> 
> Arthur Dent
> Ford Prefect
> ...


Hitch hikers, Danger mouse and Red Dwarf, can't argue with that.


----------



## Sinful Cyndi (Jun 13, 2020)

Sorry, sincerely!  I should have read the OP more closely.

I suggest Private Hudson from Aliens, played by the wonderful Bill Paxton.

Such a rich character, and Paxton plays him to the full.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 13, 2020)

Aeryn Sun. Hard to name a more complex character, for me.

I second (third?) Rimmer. 

I have other favourites, but wouldn't say they were the _best_.


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 13, 2020)

@ Sinful Cyndi: no problem. Happens to all of us.
@ everyone else: PLEASE STOP telling me your favourites! I do NOT need this right now, that comes later.
Right now I just need suggestions for the list, particularly for the TV series, which I may have missed. If you want to talk about favourite characters, of course, do that by all means but I won't be responding as the voting has yet to begin. So talk away, but I'm personally only interested, right now, in compiling the list and ensuring I don't leave anyone important out.
Thanks.
Also, again, please don't suggest characters for films. Chances are, once I've managed to compile that part of the list they'll be there. If not, then you can suggest them as additions.


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm thinking about the film list, which I'll be diving into the research for shortly. I think that, with some obvious exceptions, I may shorten the character list for each film to three or four. I mean, clearly, Star Wars, Star Trek, The Matrix, Aliens etc, all those sort of franchises which have multiple movies - Jurassic Park, Starship Troopers, Planet of the Apes - will merit much more, but in a movie like say "The Day the Earth Stood Still", I'm not going to be including the army-guy-who-passed-the-shells-to-the-artillery-guy or whoever. Anyway it'll make it go a little faster, and I think in general, TV series are different as they run over seasons, usually years, and have multiple characters so there has to be a decent spread. Your average one-shot film though will likely have a main character or two, maybe a good guy and a bad guy, a few supporting Joes and Janes, and that's it. So I'll see how it goes, but for the, shall we say, less impactful movies (no that's not right: TDTESS made a huge impact on sf, let's say self-contained movies then) I'll shrink the limit of characters to be picked.

Anyone has a problem with this, talk to the head of my Complaints Department below...


----------



## Mark Turnbull (Jun 14, 2020)

Worf
Neo
Sisko
Terminator
Sarah Connor
John Connor
Predator
Mal Reynolds
River Tam

If Star Wars is classed as sci-fi then there's a whole bunch that would probably top my list.


----------



## MarcUK001 (Jun 14, 2020)

Wow, that's a question. I like Holden, Alex, Naomi and Amos from the Expanse. I like T`Pol from Star Trek Enterprise. Every series of books i read, i like different characters for different reasons.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 14, 2020)

Flash Gordon and Buck Rogers. I used to watch them a lot in the Summer holidays as a kid.

Francis, Logan and Jessica from Logan's Run.

Freeman Lowell in Silent Running. (Do the drones Huey, Louis and Dewey count.)


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 14, 2020)

(Ignoring the three messages above as I stated)

I'm looking now for ideas on how to proceed with this. Sure I can do everything alphabetically, which may end up engendering unfair matches (Quatermass vs Kirk, anyone? or maybe Dr Frank Poole vs Kosh?) so I was thinking maybe I could do themes too? Best Captain, for instance, or best supporting character? Best female character? Most influential? Worst failure? Best death? Best personality? The list could be a long time before it ends. Any suggestions for themes, or any other ideas about how I might approach this, very welcome.

And now, back into Wiki I plunge! Shields up, ahead, Research factor nine!


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 14, 2020)

While I do that, we can always play a few side games, so here's one.
Just a quick word on the rules: vote for each character only once. Characters with the highest amount of votes get voted off so PLEASE DON'T VOTE FOR THE ONE(S) YOU LIKE! This is to REMOVE characters from the list, so vote for the ones you want to see gone. If you don't use up your full quota then tough: your vote is counted once it's posted and can't be revisited (it's going to be hard enough keeping track of votes as it is without having to go back and double-check and correct...) and if you don't vote before the deadline you're out for that round. There can't be any extensions or exceptions.

Most importantly, HAVE FUN!

So we'll kick off with a sort of spin-off game if you will. Many of the characters here will still feature in the main game later, though a lot will not. Voting here will have no effect on the main game when it gets going; consider them played in alternate realities if you wish. Hey! That fish is driving a bus! Doesn't it know only _walruses_ are allowed to drive buses? Honestly, podlings these days! How they tie their own tentacles I'll never know.




*DOCTOR WHO COMPANIONS*

As I mentioned a bit back, there are far too many Companions to allow them all into the main list, and this proves it. Over 50! if nothing else, this will address those age demographics some of you were talking about! Jo who? Oh you philistine! Have you no respect for Bessy or Jelly Babies? Kids these days...

For those a little less well versed in the, ahem, earlier Companions, or who may be confused or have forgotten some, I've noted the Doctor or Doctors they travelled with beside their name.


Vote off *10 *by *Monday June 22*

Foreman, Susan (William Hartnell)

Wright, Barbara (William Hartnell)

Chesterton, Ian (William Hartnell)

Vicki (William Hartnell)

Taylor, Steven (William Hartnell)

Katerina (William Hartnell)

Kingdom, Sara (William Hartnell)

Chaplet, Dodo (William Hartnell)

Polly (William Hartnell/ Patrick Troughton)

Jackson, Ben (William Hartnell/Patrick Troughton)

McCrimmon, Jamie (Patrick Troughton)

Waterfield, Victoria (Patrick Troughton)

Heriot, Zoe (Patrick Troughton)

Lethbridge-Stewart, Brigadier (Patrick Troughton/Jon Pertwee)

Shaw, Liz (Jon Pertwee)

Grant, Jo (Jon Pertwee)

Smith, Sarah Jane (Jon Pertwee/Tom Baker/Matt Smith)

Sullivan, Harry (Tom Baker)

Leela (Tom Baker)

K-9 (Tom Baker)

Romana (Tom Baker)

Romana II  (Tom Baker)

Adric (Tom Baker/Peter Davison)

Nyssa (Tom Baker/Peter Davison)

Jovanka, Tegan  (Tom Baker/Peter Davison)

Turlough, Vislor (Peter Davison)

Kamelion (Peter Davison)

Brown, Peri  (Peter Davison/Colin Baker)

Bush, Mel (Colin Baker/Sylvester McCoy)

Ace (Sylvester McCoy)

Holloway, Grace (Paul McGann)

Tyler, Rose (Christopher Eccelston)

Mitchell, Adam (Christopher Eccelston/David Tennant)

Harkness, Captain Jack  (Christopher Eccelston/David Tennant)

Smith, Micky (David Tennant)

Noble, Donna  (David Tennant)

Jones, Martha  (David Tennant)

Peth, Astrid  (David Tennant)

Lake, Jackson  (David Tennant)

De Souza, Lady Christina  (David Tennant)

Brook, Adelaide  (David Tennant)

Mott, Wilfred  (David Tennant)

Pond, Amy (Matt Smith)

Williams, Rory  (Matt Smith)

Song, River  (Matt Smith/Peter Capaldi)

Owens, Craig  (Matt Smith)

Oswald, Clara  (Matt Smith/Peter Capaldi)

Potts, Bill (Peter Capaldi)

Nardole (Peter Capaldi)

O'Brien, Graham (Jodie Whitaker)

Khan, Yasmin (Jodie Whitaker)

Sinclair, Ryan (Jodie Whitaker)


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Jun 14, 2020)

Here are the ten I nominate for voting off:


Potts, Bill
Owens, Craig
Brook, Adelaide
De Souza, Lady Christina
Lake, Jackson
Peth, Astrid
Mitchell, Adam
Holloway, Grace
Bush, Mel
Kamelion


----------



## Elckerlyc (Jun 14, 2020)

I'll vote the first 10 names off, because I remember/recognize none of them. (Nor 30 of the following names tbh, except for Sarah Jane Smith *sigh*)

Foreman, Susan
Wright, Barbara 
Chesterton, Ian
Vicki 
Taylor, Steven 
Katerina 
Kingdom, Sara 
Chaplet, Dodo
Polly 
Jackson, Ben


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks guys. Should have realised this would be better in its own thread, so as not to confuse things, so I'll make one now. Rest assured, your votes will carry over. Thanks.


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 15, 2020)

Just a small note: I'm certain none of you wish to be rude, but I'd rather be talked _to_ than_ about_. In essence, I'd prefer you to be my companions/people I meet on my quest, other than the gods watching down from Olympus and commenting on it. I'm happy to answer questions, take criticism, suggestions or requests for my credit card number or bank account... In short, I'm friendly, so talk to me. I'm here to make friends and chat and discuss, so let's chat and discuss and, you know, make friends with each other.

Unless of course some are you are the Bajoran Prophets, in which case I have two words for you people: Linear time! It's_ not_ that hard! 

Goodbye losers, whom I've always hated! 
Gotta love Bender...


----------



## Margaret Note Spelling (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm sorry you feel that's been happening. I think this is a great idea--in fact, I was thinking of offering to help you compile your lists, but show-wise I'm actually pretty illiterate, so I don't think I'd be much of a help.

But if there happens to be another useful task you're interested in offloading onto someone, I'd be happy to look into it for you (no promises until I know what it is though, sorry ). I can't _watch_ anything extra, since I don't quite have that kind of time, but trawling Wikipedia for a while in search of info is easily something I could do to help. Might actually expand my cultural knowledge, at that.

Anyway, I imagine if we can figure out how to make this a team effort and include more interested people, it would not only be far easier on you, but also might help to dispel the feeling that we're all merely watching your travails from afar (which can't be very comfortable).  *cue booming godlike laughter*

...So (_conversationally_), what _is_ your credit card number and bank account information? And while you're sharing, can we also know your annual income, real name, date of birth, height, weight, marital status, marital happiness, current toothbrush color, home address, and Chrons account password?


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 15, 2020)

Margaret Note Spelling said:


> I'm sorry you feel that's been happening.


Ah no, it's just me: I'm used to people talking to me on forums; I know there's no slight intended. Does definitely remind me of the Prophets though. What was that you said? Adversarial? Well now come on.... 


> I think this is a great idea--in fact, I was thinking of offering to help you compile your lists, but show-wise I'm actually pretty illiterate, so I don't think I'd be much of a help.
> 
> But if there happens to be another useful task you're interested in offloading onto someone, I'd be happy to look into it for you (no promises until I know what it is though, sorry ). I can't _watch_ anything extra, since I don't quite have that kind of time, but trawling Wikipedia for a while in search of info is easily something I could do to help. Might actually expand my cultural knowledge, at that.


Thanks. I think I have it under control - I'm looking up 1970s SF movies now, so things are getting a little interesting. The 50s and 60s didn't have a lot to offer (no offence to any fans of films from those years; I mean in terms of classic sf movies we all remember) with a few notable exceptions, but now there are more frequent dives into cast lists and plots. If it gets too much I'll be sure to give you a shout. Thanks.


> Anyway, I imagine if we can figure out how to make this a team effort and include more interested people, it would not only be far easier on you, but also might help to dispel the feeling that we're all merely watching your travails from afar (which can't be very comfortable).  *cue booming godlike laughter*


Really, though it is the game, it's kind of more a conversation I want to get going. People talking about characters, films and TV shows they may have forgotten, never seen, or never tire of talking about. It will be interesting to see how the age demographic works on this.


> ...So (_conversationally_), what _is_ your credit card number
> 
> 
> > 4099XXXXXXXXXXXX
> ...


----------



## Margaret Note Spelling (Jun 15, 2020)

I think, since the voting hasn't actually started yet, and there are already specific places to discuss specific fandoms, that might be why people are hesitant to start taking vocal stances here about what characters they liked and didn't like. Most people probably don't even recognize a lot of the characters on the list...and where would they even start?

But if you want, I can start. I can pick a character from three different scifi shows and try to raise some questions about them. Or just opinionate on them myself. Which would you prefer?

Or, rather than discouraging all voting until you're done preparing the lists, we could encourage people to talk about who they would most definitely vote for, and who they most definitely wouldn't, and _why_. (Obviously reminding everyone to stay nice about it.)


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 15, 2020)

I think you have something there. People have kind of been discussing who they would and wouldn't vote for already (though some seem confused, at least in my other threads, as to how it works and are voting OFF the ones they LIKE). Hey, any discussion would of course be welcome. Up to 1987 in movies now, a long way to go yet... and then there's that horror novel I'm writing, various short stories, taking care of my sister. Oh, and must also remember to breathe...


----------



## Margaret Note Spelling (Jun 15, 2020)

Yep, breathing is good. Breathing is a priority.

Good luck on the novel! I haven't read many books in that genre myself, more watched it if anything--things like I Am Legend, The Village, X-Files, that sort of thing. Really liked X-Files. It stands right on the genre line between scifi and horror and mystery, and I love stories that ride the edges between normal genres.

I was thinking about the X-Files awhile last year, actually, in the context of matching your main character's motivations (not _necessarily_ profession) to your genre and story focus. Making it so that the character personality and goals are such that even as you tell an action-based story about something epic, the character involved _cannot_ simply be exchanged for any other normal person in why they're there. I used to make a distinction in my writing between _ordinary_ plot and _psychological_ plot for the character, before realizing that they were both the strongest the closer they were to the same thing.

So I was trying to analyze how well other people had done it, and I examined the X-Files as one example--a show where the primary theme seemed to be about searching for secret truths and the price you end up paying in order to find it. So what character would be the best person to take us on that journey? Someone who had essentially built their entire life around looking for a very _specific_ truth. Someone whose character, driving personal goals, and even job started out _so_ tied into all the show's conflicts and mysteries as to end up essentially the same thing.

Fox Mulder, as a character, was the perfect fit for the kind of show they were making. And I seriously doubt it was an accident. Somebody up in the writer's room knew exactly what they were doing.

I wouldn't say I'd pick him as the best science fiction screen character of all time. But his character's relation to the plot is certainly one of the best examples of well-balanced story planning that I've seen.


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 15, 2020)

Breathing is overrated if you ask me. I liked the X-Files (haven't watched the reboot) and I agree, Mulder was a pretty tortured personality searching for his sister as well as the truth, more hopeful of finding the latter than the former, and it gave him a dogged quality you don't often see in characters of that nature. What Carter really scored with though was the pairing of him, the ultimate, shall we say UFO nut, with the ultimate skeptic, science vs superstition, and even managed then to spark a romantic-ish relationship between the two. That's not easy. You'd also have to credit Carter with creating one of the first really strong female lead characters in Scully. In the sixties or even seventies, she'd have been getting him coffee and making moon eyes at him while Mulder explained all the stuff women don't understand. Times have changed, and Chris  Carter, and indeed Gillian Anderson, played a large part in that.


----------



## Margaret Note Spelling (Jun 15, 2020)

That's actually interesting, because the though has often struck me about the similarities between the X-Files and the 1960s comedy show Get Smart. You've got the two agent partners, male and female, getting in and out of dangerous situations with the villains every week (occasionally joined in the effort by their much-less-amused superior) with scifi elements attached. Even down to the two agents ultimately getting together in a later season. Obviously the genre is very different--but the weekly format itself is basically the same. And yes, the characters are pretty different, too. I've heard the actor for the female agent discussing her character in a later interview--the sum total of Agent 99's personality at the time, she said, was basically built around adoring the goofball main character Agent 86. But at the same time, the show did obviously make her out to be the better agent of the two--not least because she actually tended to pay attention to what was going on around her when 86 did not.

So, in a loose sense, we _did_ get to see what X-Files might have been like in the 60s--although any comparison between characters is going to be pretty difficult, since it was all based around what made for the best comedy. A female partner who happened to be the better agent, but didn't actually appear to be aware of it, was a deliberate part of the humor of the show.

X-Files simply wasn't playing their main characters' relationship for laughs.

(I haven't watched the reboot either. I haven't even finished all the original seasons. Not worried about spoilers, though. I know several already.)

On the same note, I've always considered the original incarnation of Scully to be the companion Liz Shaw, from the Jon Pertwee era of Doctor Who. Skeptical, scientific, not easily impressed. And don't complain that she was always less important to the plot than the Doctor, because _everyone_ was less important to the plot than the Doctor in that show!


----------



## Margaret Note Spelling (Jun 15, 2020)

About Scully herself, I was never totally impressed by her. To me there was always something a little bit off, although I'm not exactly sure what. I was never really able to connect with her emotion or her attitudes all the way. I think there was an overall lack of _playfulness_ to her--not just none, but actually a negative balance of it--that, while equipping her nicely to deal with Mulder's snarkiness on the job, just didn't sit right with me. Most people have _some_ flippancy on a social, day to day basis, depending on how relaxed they are. Scully just smiled and batted back Mulder's quips while remaining more or less impassive and dignified about _everything_. It made for a nice balance between them, but the level of it made her feel odd and stiff in a way that, to me, people usually just aren't. And it was never truly acknowledged.

Actually, as I was watching the first episode I remember commenting that the Mulder/Scully dynamic felt a bit like the (Doctor Who again, sorry) Doctor/Romana interactions from the Tom Baker era. The flippant, eccentric guy and the disapproving skeptical lady. Romana was the first real companion of the same species as the Doctor, with a similar upbringing--and a distinctly dignified attitude to her. At the same time she _was_ actually doing her best to work with the Doctor on their assigned quest, and they learned to work together well, but she never laughed out loud or indulged in something purely for the fun of it. It was a similar flippancy/foil relationship that Mulder and Scully struck up from the first episode.

And then Romana, as Time Lords do, regenerated into another version of herself who was vastly more to my liking, and as far as I'm concerned the best Doctor Who companion of all time. She now _had_ that playfulness and ability to confidently relax around people--a whimsicality that, while still providing a foil and counterweight to the Doctor's, actually rounded her out as more than simply a good counterweight, but a source of that humor in her own right.

So while Scully may be lauded one of the first independent female leads on a show, I still wonder. As a character she feels a bit stilted and lacking to me, in a way that even Romana doesn't, fifteen years earlier.


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 16, 2020)

Take your points about Scully's lack of emotion (and I ain't giving them back; come try and take them if you can!) and I would agree. To some extent, Scully played like a robot, which I suppose fit in well with her being the cold, clinical, analytical scientist (no Doc Brown, she!) but I can't comment on your Dr Who analysis as I was very young when original Who was on, and I really only cared about monsters, space ships and, as I grew a little older, how short the Companion's skirt was!  But I would present another somewhat stiff (ooer!) character for your examination, and wonder what you think in terms of Lt Susan Ivanova from Babylon 5? Being a Russian, she was supposed to be cold, stern and very fatalistic, which she was, though she could have her moments. Overall though she had about as much emotion (or showed it anyway) as Data or Spock. In terms of Romana, I think classic Who (what I said above notwithstanding) seldom if ever focussed much on the companion and was almost always about the Doctor. In the reboot they turned that around, to the point where at times it could almost be called The Companion and the Doctor...


----------



## Margaret Note Spelling (Jun 16, 2020)

Yeah, I think "the Romanas" was the point where the show consciously started trying to do more with the companions than they previously had. Obviously it was still the Doctor's show, but at least in Romana they had a companion who _disgreed_ about that, right from the beginning of her appearance. If I'm right, that was the understanding that the actor for Romana had when she signed on for that one season--she believed she was going to get a character who could rival the Doctor in the plot. The fact that she didn't was apparently why she left after only one season. But right in the next incarnation, they changed up the character a bit so that she really was more like a female version of the Doctor. (She even made her own sonic screwdriver!  )

Regarding Lt. Susan, I actually have to say I haven't seen Babylon 5! So sorry--maybe somebody else could weigh in on that? I'll probably look into the show one of these days. But for now I'll take your word for what she was like. Do you think it was intentional on the writers' part that Lt. Susan was that way? I guess she wasn't one of the _major_ major characters, but did she get any sort of development?

About Scully, whoops, I wasn't actually trying to say she acted emotionless! It was just that when she never seems to let herself truly relax and just have fun under normal circumstances, for me it _colored_ everything else to the point where it felt odd and a little unreal to see the more vulnerable emotions in her when they come. I've heard Chris Carter talking about the particular _intensity_ they noticed and liked about Gillian Anderson's performance of Scully--and I think I can see that. And yet for the character, somehow the intensity seemed to negatively affect a lot of other things in her. Which would have been interesting if they actually went that way with the character...but I don't think it was intentional.

Either way, it's not a huge thing, and probably nobody but me cares! It just makes her feel less real of a character in my mind, to have her act and react that way. It's not the same as someone like Spock and Data, to whom being emotionless is either a stated goal (and often missed) or a natural, acknowledged state. Scully was unabashedly intense. And yet it was never reliably balanced by any real kind of release outlet, at least on screen. She was almost the other way around from Spock and Data--she actually _tried_ to have emotions like everyone else, to be vulnerable, but somehow she couldn't quite let herself get all the way there. (Which sounds like a small mental issue to be honest....)

However, if you don't see any problem there, great! I'm sure it's just me. It's really not a huge thing, just a little undefined _something_ that niggled at me every time I would see her character. I didn't even get around to trying to figure out exactly what it was about her that bothered me until today. The only thing I usually thought, frankly, was that she acted a lot more _adult_ than other similar characters--only, somehow, not in the best way. Like how as a child you might feel sad about an older sister now being too adult to want to goof around with you outside.

She's still an undeniably interesting character. There are some really excellent and fascinating facets to her. But, like Mulder, she's probably not going to get my vote for the BSFSCoAT.

Hey, this is fun! Anybody else want to join?


----------



## Elckerlyc (Jun 16, 2020)

I followed X-files only halfheartedly. All in all I think I have perhaps seen half of all the episodes, mostly from the earlier seasons. It never gripped me, too vague and somewhat sinister too my liking, without ever going anywhere. Lost and X-Files are siblings.
Next to that; I never liked Scully (to the point that I can't really discern whether it is the character or the actress I dislike). I found neither of the two lead-actors very convincing, but Scully was perhaps an unintended alien in disguise.

I don't recall any companions from the Tom Baker period, except for Sarah Jane Smith (  ), but that may stem from her also being the longest 'serving' companion. So I can't comment on the Romana issue. (I'll see if YouTube can enlighten me.)


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 16, 2020)

@ Margaret: Oh dear! You haven't seen Babylon 5? I'm afraid it's the naughty corner for you!
I must therefore make it my mission to convince you. I will preface this by pointing out that B5 is not a show you can really dip in and out of; you need to commit to it as the plot unfolds in surprising ways and little hints are drip-fed to you, small revelations become larger ones and even those become galaxy-shaking ones.

So: if you enjoy well-written, intricate and conflicted characters, shades of light and dark, the little guy standing up to oppressive authority, an incredibly well thought out arc that spans five seasons and just smacks you upside the head and a series that managed, against the odds, to end satisfactorily and as it was supposed to, Babylon 5 is for you. There are space battles, human conflict, alien species which have really been well worked out, with their own belief systems, culture and outlook on life (hey, there are even carrion eaters!) and people who more often than not get it wrong with disastrous consequences. There's substance abuse, lesbianism, interspecies romance, humour, the horrors of war, religion, politics - hell, what isn't there? There are bad guys who change over time to good and vice versa and others who remain forever in the middle. There's betrayal, redemption and a return from the dead, there's a New World Order, systematic torture, strange new worlds and strange old ones, and though it may take a little while to get going it's almost never slow and always rewarding.

The lead character (the original one) begins struggling trying to remember something which seems vitally important to him, and ends up being even more so to the plot of the story, and to the galaxy. Secrets are revealed, twists thrown at you, shocks and thrills and terrors and cold realities. If any show comes close at all in terms of realism and darkness, it's probably Star Trek DS9, but essentially that copied Babylon 5, so maybe Battlestar Galactica, though I have not seen that. It's definitely worth investing your time in. Look, someone even dies for love and it is heart-rendingly touching and also so dramatic and tragic.

You owe it to yourself to check it out. Really.


----------



## Margaret Note Spelling (Jun 16, 2020)

I just started reading the Wikipedia page for the show. _You have GOT to be kidding me_! Shadow war? Is that what they call it in-series?

My literal _entire novel series_ I'm working on is currently titled _War Shadow_. I mean, _come on_! With the premise of exploring the intricacies of an entire war from shadowy start to devastating finish....

I hate, hate, _hate_ it when this sort of thing happens.

The show sounds great, but I'm actually worried about seeing it now and having it interfere with what I'm doing. Even though I doubt it's really that close...except I _do_ note that one premise for the show was to do essentially a novel in TV format. Well, one of my premises was to follow an arc-focused episodic format for my series--I've even got the books divided into three or four different seasons. Season One is almost fully plotted and I've got solid ideas for how the rest are going to go, all the way to the epic third.

If I read or see something too close to my ideas, and it was done _well_, I start to question why I'm even working on it, or get self-conscious about other plot details that are far too close. So...thanks, and that was a really eloquent recommendation (can I get you to write an honest review for my first book when it comes out? ) but I think I should really finish working out my own series arcs before getting Babylon 5's ideas about shadow wars in my head!

(Well, _that_ discovery is going to follow me around for the rest of the day today....)


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 16, 2020)

Okay, well it happens. It's called the Shadow War because the bad guys  are literally called The Shadows. It's not a covert thing, although there is some cover-up conspiracy stuff going on. I would have recommended against reading about it before watching it (I should have done) as I hope you managed to avoid the BIG spoilers: they literally spoil the "oh sh*t!" reaction when you learn what they are.

I'd be more than happy to review your novel, but you'll have to return the favour (it's an empty threat: I'll probably never get to finish mine, though I do have short(ish) stories you can look at if you're of a mind to). I wouldn't worry about someone coming up with your ideas. Like I say, it happens and as long as you can either get there first or prove you could not have read/seen/heard about the idea beforehand, well, everything is recycled in one way or another isn't it? Hell, I'm writing a short(ish) story called Shadow Play and it's actually very close to the Star Trek Voyager episode of the same title, but that doesn't bother me. I didn't rob the idea. It may have been kicking its heels in the back of my mind somewhere, sitting on the toilet or watching TV, but it wasn't jumping up and down naked and painted blue, saying ME! ME! ME! 

So it's still my idea. Who was it said there are no new original ideas left? Oh yeah. It was me. Well, I always listen to me. Probably what gets me into trouble in the first place, but I just can't say no to me. Call it a weakness.


----------



## Margaret Note Spelling (Jun 16, 2020)

Yeah, I know. Thanks. It's just...that's about the fourth or so time that sort of thing has happened so far this _year_. I'm starting to wonder a little. But yes, the best fiction is the kind that's, at its core, about the truest things in the world--meaning, people and the way they react--and you can't ever get more unoriginal than that. Ideas come from life, and from other ideas. I don't even mind the concept of fanfiction--and I do believe what we create is ultimately all just a different combination of the things we've received over our lives--but still, it's unsettling when it happens.

Anyway--yeah, I can look at your short(ish) stories, if you're looking for critique! Don't worry, it'll be a little while before I can finish my book, too ; right now I'm working on a short(ish) story for the Chrons Distaff fantasy anthology, and that's taking up all my writing time right now. (Well, that and Chrons. I may have to start taking longer absences from here, the closer I get to the deadline.) Now, I'm sure _all_ the involved people would be happy if you were to read and write a review for _that_...but I think you'd have to buy the book to do that, and I'm not even going to suggest you do that unless you're actually interested in it anyway. I'm not plugging anything, I promise!

You know, now that I think about it, I think needed a break from my own series anyway. 

(About spoilers--don't worry too much; I didn't really look at the plot, only the overall themes, production, and premise. And it's all a little confusing out of context anyway. Funnily enough, I think I actually saw the Wikipedia page for M. Night Shyamalan's _The Village_ about a year before watching it, but I didn't actually realize or remember that I had until a month after I actually _did_ watch it.)


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 16, 2020)

I could be persuaded.  I used to read MZB and Tanith Lee and Nancy Springer among others. Now these days I have to read for Karen, who likes Stephen King, so we're on "Christine" at the moment, plus I'm trying to read a book about crows (crows feature a lot in my WIP novel, and I want to get it right) but some fantasy would go down nicely, especially if it's an anthology, which would mean I could read one story, put it aside, read another another day and so on. I have a little cash: how much are we talking? I'd want an e-book version, preferably MOBI, EPub or PDF if that were possible. 

I don't know what to send you first. I guess _Behind the Mask_ is only 4000 words, so maybe that one. Mind you, _The Yellow Windows of the Evening Train_ is about the same. I'll let you choose, and in that case have you access to Dropbox or Google Drive, or would you prefer me to email or send them some other way?

I tried to Friend you, but it seems you can't do that here, so I'm Following you instead. Don't look behind you!


----------



## Margaret Note Spelling (Jun 16, 2020)

I _always_ look behind me. 

Yeah, I think email would probably work best. I'll start up a private conversation with you--it should show up in your notifications. I've never used either Google Drive or Dropbox, although I may need to look into Google Drive at some point. Both book titles sound intriguing, so let's just go with _Behind the Mask_ first. I'm curious about the crow book that you're reading, though. Is it called _Mind of the Raven?_ Because we have that book, and I started to read it a while back, although I never finished.

About the anthology--I'm afraid it's nowhere near done yet, and I think it'll probably be closer to the end of the year before it's entirely edited and published! You'll probably hear a lot more about it as the publishing date draws near. I'd be happy to let you see my contribution beforehand in exchange for some juicy feedback, though! 

Anyway, I'll start a Conversation with you, and we can transfer this discussion to over there. We've started moving a bit off-topic for this thread, I think.


----------



## Astro Pen (Jun 17, 2020)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned* David Vincent*  in '_*The Invaders'  *_Or maybe I'm really showing my age here 
Classic 1960's titles


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 17, 2020)

@ Margaret: No, the book is called_ Crows: Encounters with the Wiseguys of the Avian World _by Candace Savage. I'll get _BTM_ over to you tomorrow. Can you advise me your email address?

@Astro Pen: Yes, Vincent is in the list, I think you'll find, though personally although I know of the show I'm not at all familiar with it. Was he a kind of cross between Fox Mulder and Cade Foster (of First Wave)?


----------



## Astro Pen (Jun 17, 2020)

Trollheart said:


> @Astro Pen: Yes, Vincent is in the list, I think you'll find, though personally although I know of the show I'm not at all familiar with it. Was he a kind of cross between Fox Mulder and Cade Foster (of First Wave)?


Did a 'find' on both 'Invaders' and 'Vincent'. Not being picky , have you got the post number?
It was kind of Fox Mulder Meets _The Fugitive_ (If you remember that one  
One hour Pilot Episode:


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 17, 2020)

Astro Pen said:


> Did a 'find' on both 'Invaders' and 'Vincent'. Not being picky , have you got the post number?
> It was kind of Fox Mulder Meets _The Fugitive_ (If you remember that one
> One hour Pilot Episode:


Yeah it's right there at the end. The list is alphabetical so it's under Vincent, David (The Invaders). What might be throwing your search could be that it's in a spoiler tag? Page 2, sorry I forget the post number and I'd go back and check except for one thing: I don't wanna.


----------



## Trollheart (Jun 18, 2020)

Okay, here's what I have so far for movies. This covers from the 1950s up to the end of 1999 (I didn't want to go further back than the fifties, as this is the decade when proper sf really began to take off). I'm posting this now, and you can let me know if I've left out any important characters or films _from these decades only_ as I have yet to do the whole of the 21st century.

I'm taking a bit of a break from this now, as it's exhausting, demanding work (anyone playing the world's smallest violin, yes I know: nobody forced me to do this, but that doesn't make it any easier) so it'll probably be another few weeks before I have 2000-2020 done. When I have that posted I'll link up all three lists to come up with a masterlist, to which any additions can be suggested. I will continue with the spin-off threads, another one of which is due soon, and you can of course continue to post and comment and suggest here, but don't expect another list from me kind of this month really. I am worn out, or in the words of the title of Star Trek XII: So Very Tired...



Spoiler



Ackbar, Admiral (Return of the Jedi)


Adams, Cmdr. John J (Forbidden Planet)


Adams, Ruth (This Island Earth)


Agent J (Men in Black)


Agent K (Men in Black)


Agent L (Men in Black)


Alexander, Frank (A Clockwork Orange)


Alien, the (Dark Star)


Amidala, Padme (The Phantom Menace)


Angelo, Dr. Lawrence  (Lawnmower Man)


Anij (Star Trek Insurrection)


Anna (Predator)


Arden, Dale (Flash Gordon)


Arnold, Ray (Jurassic Park)


Arroway, Dr. Eleanor “Ellie” Ann (Contact)


Arroway, Theodore (Contact)


Ash (Alien)


Atreides, Paul (Dune)


Aura, Princess (Flash Gordon)


Baines-McFly, Lorraine (Back to the Future)


Barbarella (Barbarella)


Barcalow, Lt Zander (Starship Troopers)


Barf (Spaceballs)


Barin, Prince (Flash Gordon)


Barnhard, Prof Jacob (The Day the Earth Stood Still)


Bassey, Ironbar (Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome)


Bear (Armageddon)


Belicec, Jack (Invasion of the Body Snatchers)


Bennell, Dr. Miles (Invasion of the Body Snatchers)


Benson, Helen (The Day the Earth Stood Still)


Big Brother (Nineteen Eighty-Four)


Bishop (Aliens)


Black Queen, the (Barbarella)


Blain (Predator)


Blair, First Lt Christopher “Maverick” (Wing Commander)


Blane, John (Westworld – movie version)


Boddicker, Clarence (Robocop)


Boiler (Dark Star)


Bomb 20 (Dark Star)


Book, Mr (Dark City)


Borg Queen


Bowman, Dr. David (2001)


Bradley, Alan (Tron)


Brett (Alien)


Brigman, Dr. Lindsey (The Abyss)


Brigman, Virgil “Bud” (The Abyss)


Brown, Dr Emmet “Doc” (Back to the Future)


Bryant, Harry (Blade Runner)


Bug, the (Men in Black)


Bumstead, Inspector Frank (Dark City)


Burke, Carter J (Aliens)


Burns, Rupert (Bicentennial Man)


C3PO


Call, Annalee (Alien Resurrection)


Calrissian, Landro (The Empire Strikes Back/Return of the Jedi)


Carter, General (Fantastic Voyage)


Casse, Russell (Independence Day)


Cayman (Battle Beyond the Stars)


Centauri (The Last Starfighter)


Chandra, Dr. R (2010)


Chang (The Undiscovered Country)


Charrington (Nineteen Eighty-Four)


Chen, Sgt  (Galaxy Quest)


Chew, Hannibal  (Blade Runner)


Chewbacca


Chick (Armageddon)


Clemens, Jonathan (Alien 3)


Coffey, Lt. Hiram (The Abyss)


Cohaagen, Vilos (Total Recall)


Collins, Pastor Dr. Matthew (The War of the Worlds – Movie Version)


Connor, John (The Terminator/Terminator 2 and 3)


Connor, Sarah (The Terminator/Terminator 2 and 3)


Cooper (Event Horizon)


Cornelius (Planet of the Apes*)


Cornelius, Vito (The Fifth Element)


Curnow, Walter (2010)


Cypher (The Matrix)


Dale, First Lady Marsha (Mars Attacks!)


Dale, President James (Mars Attacks!)


Dallas (Alien)


Dallas, Korben (The Fifth Element)


Davidge, Willis “Will” (Enemy Mine)


Death (Bill and Ted)


Deckard, Rick (Blade Runner)


Decker, Willard (Str Trek: The Motion Picture)


DeLarge, Alex (A Clockwork Orange)


Denton, Major Eugene “Sam”  (Damnation Alley)


Derby, Edgar (Slaughterhouse-Five)


Deveraux, Lt Cmdr Jeanette “Angel” (Wing Commander)


DeVries, Piter (Dune)


Dewie (Silent Running)


Dillinger, Ed (Tron)


Dillon (Predator)


Dillon, Leonard (Alien 3)


Donnelly, Chet (Weird Science)


Donnelly, Wyatt (Weird Science)


Doolittle, Lt (Dark Star)


Dot Matrix (Spaceballs)


Dozer (The Matrix)


Dragon (Alien 3)


Driscoll, Becky (Invasion of the Body Snatchers)


Drumlin, Dr. David (Contact)


Durand, Dr. Durand (Barbarella)


Durant, Christine (The Day of the Triffids)


Dyson, Miles (T2)


ED-209 (Robocop)


Elgyn, Captain Frank (Alien Resurrection)


Elliott (ET)


Enduran (The Last Starfighter)


Entity, Aunty (Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome)


ET


Exeter (This Island Earth)


Filby, David (The Time Machine)


Fleegman, Guy  (Galaxy Quest)


Flores, Pvt Isabelle “Dizzy” (Starship Troopers)


Floyd, Dr. Heywood (2001)


Flynn, Kevin (Tron)


Forrester, Dr. Clayton (The War of the Worlds – Movie Version)


Freeman, David Scott (Flight of the Navigator)


Frost, A.J (Armageddon)


Gaff (Blade Runner)


Galatea (Bicentennial Man)


Gambler, Rude (Mars Attacks!)


Gates, Dr. (Mimic)


Gavoila, Manny (Mimic)


Gelt (Battle Beyond the Stars)


George/Kuato (Total Recall)


Godzilla


Golic, Water (Alien 3)


Gordon, Maggie (The Last Starfighter)


Gorkon (The Undiscovered Country)


Gort (The Day the Earth Stood Still)


Goteborg, Carla (Journey to the Centre of the Earth)


Grant (Fantastic Voyage)


Grant, Dr. Alan (Jurassic Park)


Grayson, Amanda (The Voyage Home)


Greedo


Grig (The Last Starfighter)


Guiler, Jillian (Close Encounters)


Gunslinger, the (Westworld – movie version)


HAL (2001)


Hammond, John (Jurassic Park)


Hand, Mark (Barbarella)


Hand, Mr (Dark City)


Harding, Dr Sarah (Jurassic Park II)


Harkonnen, Baron Vladimir (Dune)


Hawat, Thufir (Dune)


Helmet, Dark (Spaceballs)


Hephaestus, Dr. (Battle Beyond the Stars)


Hicks, Dwayne (Aliens)


Hiller, Captain Steven (Independence Day)


Hudson, Private (Aliens)


Huey (Silent Running)


Huxley, Lt. Lenina (Demolition Man)


Ibanez, Capt Carmen (Starship Troopers)


Ilia (Star Trek: The Motion Picture)


Irulan, Princess (Dune)


Jabba the Hut


Janice (Damnation Alley)


Jedediah the Pilot (Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome)


Jeebs, Jack (Men in Black)


Jenkins, Col Carl (Starship Troopers)


Jessica, Lady (Dune)


Jinn, Qui-Gon (The Phantom Menace)


Johner, Ron (Alien Resurrection)


Joss, Palmer (Contact)


Julia (Nineteen Eighty-Four)


Kane (Alien)


Keegan (Damnation Alley)


Kenobi, Obi-Wan


Kessler, Prof Donald (Mars Attacks!)


Keys (ET)


Khumalo, Lt Joseph “Knight” (Wing Commander)


Killian, Damon (The Running Man)


Kitz, Michael (Contact)


Klaatu (The Day the Earth Stood Still)


Kowalski, Leon (Blade Runner)


Kruge (The Search for Spock)


Lacombe, Claude (Close Encounters)


Laliari (Galaxy Quest)


Lambert (Alien)


Land, Barbara (Mars Attacks!)


Langford, Dr. Catherine (Stargate)


Laredo, Lt  (Galaxy Quest)


Laughlin, William (The Running Man)


Layton, Jill (Brazil)


Lazarus, Dr  (Galaxy Quest)


Lazzaro, Paul  (Slaughterhouse-Five)


Leeloo (The Fifth Element)


Levinson, David (Independence Day)


Levy, Pvt Ace (Starship Troopers)


Lewis, Anne (Robocop)


Lindenbrook, Jenny (Journey to the Centre of the Earth)


Lindenbrook, Sir Oliver (Journey to the Centre of the Earth)


Lint, Jack (Brazil)


Lisa (Weird Science)


Logan, Theodore “Ted” (Bill and Ted)


Louie (Silent Running)


Lowell, Freeman (Silent Running)


Lowry, Sam (Brazil)


Lucius (Planet of the Apes*)


Ludlow, Peter (Jurassic Park II)


Mac, Sergeant (Predator)


Madison, Lt. Tawny  (Galaxy Quest)


Malcolm, Dr. Ian (Jurassic Park)


Maltz (The Search for Spock)


Mann, Dr. Peter (Mimic)


Mann, Major General (The War of the Worlds – Movie Version)


Mapes, Shadout (Dune)


Marcus, Carol (The Wrath of Khan)


Marcus, David (The Wrath of Khan/The Search for Spock)


Marshall, First Lt Todd “Maniac” (Wing Commander)


Martia (The Undiscovered Country)


Martin, “Sir” Richard (Bicentennial Man)


Martin, Amanda “Little Miss” (Bicentennial Man)


Martin, Andrew (Bicentennial Man)


Martin, Peter (Westworld – movie version)


Martin, Rachel “Ma'am” (Bicentennial Man)


Mary-Lou (The Man Who Fell to Earth)


Masen, Bill (The Day of the Triffids)


Maslow, Josh (Mimic)


Mathesar (Galaxy Quest)


Max (Flight of the Navigator)


McEwan, Alec (Journey to the Centre of the Earth)


McFly, George (Back to the Future)


McFly, Marty (Back to the Future)


Meacham, Cal (This Island Earth)


Melina (Total Recall)


Mendez, Amber (The Running Man)


Michaels, Dr. (Fantastic Voyage)


Miller, Captain (Event Horizon)


Ming the Merciless


Monitor, the (This Island Earth)


Monolith (2001)


Montag, Guy (Fahrenheit 451)


Montag, Linda (Fahrenheit 451)


Morbius, Altair “Alta” (Forbidden Planet)


Morbius, Dr. Edward (Forbidden Planet)


Morpheus (The Matrix)


Morse, Robert (Alien 3)


Mother (Alien)


Mothra


Mouse (The Matrix)


Murdoch, Emma (Dark City)


Murdoch, John (Dark City)


Murphy, Alex (Robocop)


Nanelia (Battle Beyond the Stars)


Neary, Ronnie (Close Encounters)


Neary, Roy (Close Encounters)


Nedry, Dennis (Jurassic Park)


Nell (computer) (Battle Beyond the Stars)


Neo (The Matrix)


Newton, Thomas Jerome (The Man Who Fell to Earth)


Norton, Officer Leonard (Mimic)


Nova (Planet of the Apes*)


O'Brien (Nineteen Eighty-Four)


Okun, Dr. Brackish (Independence Day)


Oracle, the (The Matrix)


Organa, Princess Leia


Oscar (Armageddon)


Parker (Alien)


Parker, Jennifer (Back to the Future)


Parsons (Nineteen Eighty-Four)


Perez, General Martin (Alien Resurrection)


Peters (Event Horizon)


Peterson, Cora (Fantastic Voyage)


Phoenix, Simon (Demolition Man)


Pilgrim, Billy (Slaughterhouse-Five)


Pilgrim, Valencia Merble (Slaughterhouse-Five)


Pinback, Sgt (Dark Star)


Pizza the Hut  (Spaceballs)


Plavalguna, Diva (The Fifth Element)


Plisskin, S.D. “Snake” (Escape From New York/LA)


Polanski, Lt. Adam “Bishop” (Wing Commander)


Poole, Dr. Frank (2001)


Powell, Commander (Dark Star)


Predator


Preston, Bill S. Esq. (Bill and Ted)


Pygar (Barbarella)


Quaid, Douglas (Total Recall)


Quaid, Lori  (Total Recall)


Quellek (Galaxy Quest)


R2D2


Ra (Stargate)


Rachael (Blade Runner)


Rain, Mr (Dark City)


Ramallo, Reverend Mother (Dune)


Ramirez, “Poncho” (Predator)


Rasczak, Lt Jean (Starship Troopers)


Reese, Kyle (The Terminator)


Richards, Benjamin “Ben” A (The Running Man)


Richter (Total Recall)


Rico (Various ranks) (Starship Troopers)


Ripley (Alien)


Robby the Robot (Forbidden Planet)


Rockatansky, “Mad” Max


Rockhound (Armageddon)


Rogan, Alex (The Last Starfighter)


Roland, King (Spaceballs)


Rosenberg, Gentle (Men in Black)


Roth, Sol (Soylent Green)


Ru'afo, Ahdar (Star Trek Insurrection)


Rufus (Bill and Ted)


Saavik (The Wrath of Khan/The Search for Spock)


Sador (Battle Beyond the Stars)


Saint-Exmin (Battle Beyond the Stars)


Sandurz, Colonel (Spaceballs)


Sarris, Roth'h'ar  (Galaxy Quest)


Sattler, Dr. Ellie (Jurassic Park)


Schaefer, Major Alan “Dutch” (Predator)


Schreber, Dr. Daniel P (Dark City)


Sebastian, J.F (Blade Runner)


Shad (Battle Beyond the Stars)


Shaddam IV, Padishah Emperor (Dune)


Sharp, Col Willie (Armageddon)


Shigan, Jeriba  (Enemy Mine)


Shirl (Soylent Green)


Silberman, Dr. (Terminator/T2)


Skaara (Stargate)


Skywalker, Luke


Sloane, Lily (First Contact)


Smith, Agent (The Matrix)


Smith, Jobe (Lawnmower Man)


Smith, Winston (Nineteen Eighty-Four)


Solo, Han


Soran, Tolian (Generations)


Space Cowboy (Battle Beyond the Stars)


Spartan, Sgt John (Demolition Man)


St. John, Lt. Ian “Hunter” (Wing Commander)


Stamper, Grace (Armageddon)


Stamper, Harry S (Armageddon)


Stark, Lt. (Event Horizon)


Starr, Lone (Spaceballs)


Station (Bill and Ted)


Stevens, Tom (The Day the Earth Stood Still)


Stone, Jason (Mars Attacks!)


Stratton, Pris (Blade Runner)


Styles, Captain (The Search for Spock)


Switch (The Matrix)


Sybok (The Final Frontier)


Taggart, Commander Peter Quincy (Galaxy Quest)


Taggart, Commodore James “Paladin” (Wing Commander)


Talby (Dark Star)


Tank (The Matrix)


Tannen, Biff (Back to the Future)


Tanner, 1st Lt Jake (Damnation Alley)


Taylor, Dr. Gillian (The Voyage Home)


Taylor, George (Planet of the Apes*)


Tembo, Ronald (Jurassic Park II)


Terminator, the (T-1000) (T2)


Terrell, Clark (The Wrath of Khan)


The Terminator/T-100 (The Terminator/Terminator 2)


Thorn, Lt. Frank (Soylent Green)


Trinity (The Matrix)


Tron


Truman, Dan (Armageddon)


Tuttle, Archibald (Brazil)


Tyler, Dr. Susan (Mimic)


Tyrell, Dr Eldon (Blade Runner)


Vader, Darth


Valeris (The Undiscovered Country)


Van Buren, Syvie (The War of the Worlds – Movie Version)


Van Owen, Nick (Jurassic Park II)


Velociraptors (Jurassic Park)


Vespa, Princess (Spaceballs)


Vriess, Don (Alien Resurrection)


Vultan, Prince (Flash Gordon)


Wall, Mr (Dark City)


Wallace, Gary (Weird Science)


Weena (The Time Machine)


Weir, Dr. William “Billy” (Event Horizon)


Wells, H. George (The Time Machine)


Whitemore, First Lady Marilyn (Independence Day)


Whitmore, President Thomas J. (Independence Day)


Xenomorph


Xur (The Last Starfighter)


Yoda


Zarkov, Hans  (Flash Gordon)


Zed the Corsair (Battle Beyond the Stars)


Zed, Chief (Men in Black)


Zim, Pvt (Starship Troopers)


Zira (Planet of the Apes*)


Zorg, Jean-Baptiste Emmanuel (The Fifth Element)



Note: an asterisk indicates the original movie, while two crosses (++) indicates a reboot.


----------



## Trollheart (Jul 12, 2020)

Well for those of you who haven't given up on this for dead entirely, I'm now finished compiling my list, and this is it.

Ah, seems I've crossed the rubicon, and have to cut this into two posts as there are too many characters (as in, typed characters, not sci fi characters). So be it. Part one then. This will cover from A-N.


Spoiler



01 Boxer (Charlie Jade)


790 (Lexx)


Abernathy, Dolores (Westworld)


Abernathy, Haymitch (Hunger Games)


Ackbar, Admiral (Return of the Jedi)


Adair, Devon (Earth 2)


Adama, Commander


Adams, Cmdr. John J (Forbidden Planet)


Adams, Ruth (This Island Earth)


Agent J (Men in Black)


Agent K (Men in Black)


Agent L (Men in Black)


Akari, Alvis (Killjoys)


Al-Feyr, Elida (Vagrant Queen)


Al-Walid, Abu “Imam” (Pitch Black)


Alexander, Frank (A Clockwork Orange)


Alexander, Lyta (Babylon 5)


Alien, the (Dark Star)


Altria Nine (Pandora)


Amidala, Padme (The Phantom Menace)


Anasazi, Tyr (Andromeda)


Anderson, Maj Gwen  (Ender's Game)


Anderton, Chief John (Minority Report)


Andor, Cassian (Rogue One)


Android (Dark Matter)


Andromeda (Andromeda)


Angelo, Dr. Lawrence  (Lawnmower Man)


Anij (Star Trek Insurrection)


Anna (Predator)


Anna (V Reboot)


Apollo, Captain


Archer, Captain Jonathan


Architecht, the (The Matrix Reloaded)


Arden, Dale (Flash Gordon)


Ari (Planet of the Apes++)


Aridane (Inception)


Arkanian, Petra  (Ender's Game)


Armistice (Westworld)


Arnold, Ray (Jurassic Park)


Arroway, Dr. Eleanor “Ellie” Ann (Contact)


Arroway, Theodore (Contact)


Arthur (Inception)


Arthur (Passengers)


Arturo, Professor Max (Sliders)


Ash (Alien)


Asha, Dahj (Star Trek Picard)


Asha, Soji (Star Trek Picard)


Athena, Lieutenant (Battlestar Galactica)


Atreides, Paul (Dune)


Attar, Col (Planet of the Apes++)


Aura, Princess (Flash Gordon)


Austin, Steve


Ava (Ex Machina)


Avon, Kerr


Bach, Frank (Dark Skies)


Baines-McFly, Lorraine (Back to the Future)


Baldwin, Kyle (The 4400)


Baldwin, Tom (The 4400)


Ballard, Paul (Dollhouse)


Baltar (Battlestar Galactica)


Barbara, Dael “Barbie” (Under the Dome)


Barbarella (Barbarella)


Barcalow, Lt Zander (Starship Troopers)


Barclay, Lt Reginald


Barf (Spaceballs)


Barin, Prince (Flash Gordon)


Barnhard, Prof Jacob (The Day the Earth Stood Still)


Barnhardt, Prof Karl (The Day the Earth Stood Still++)


Barstow, Dr. Bonnie  (Knight Rider)


Bashir, Dr. Julian


Bassey, Ironbar (Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome)


Bateman, Nathan (Ex Machina)


Beanpole (The Tripods)


Bear (Armageddon)


Beckett, Deputy Director Louise  (Jake 2.0)


Beckett, Dr Sam (Quantum Leap)


Beckett, Maggie (Sliders)


Beckett, Tobias (Solo: A Star Wars Story)


Beeblebrox, Zaphod


Beech, Malcolm (Oblivion)


Behemial Far Traveler (Andromeda)


Belicec, Jack (Invasion of the Body Snatchers)


Bellman, Dr. Julianne (Earth: Final Conflict)


Benes, Sandra (Space: 1999)


Bennell, Dr. Miles (Invasion of the Body Snatchers)


Benson, Helen (The Day the Earth Stood Still)


Benson, Helen (The Day the Earth Stood Still++)


Benson, Jacob (The Day the Earth Stood Still++)


Bergman, Victor (Space: 1999)


Bester, Alfred (Babylon 5)


Big Brother (Nineteen Eighty-Four)


Big Giant Head, the (3rd Rock From the Sun)


Binks, Jar-Jar


Bishop (Aliens)


Bishop, Peter (Fringe)


Bishop, Walter (Fringe)


Black Queen, the (Barbarella)


Blain (Predator)


Blair, First Lt Christopher “Maverick” (Wing Commander)


Blake, Roj


Blake, Woody (Mission to Mars)


Blane, John (Westworld – movie version)


Bloom, Sydney (VR5)


Boddicker, Clarence (Robocop)


Bogg, Phineas (Voyagers!)


Boiler (Dark Star)


Bomb 20 (Dark Star)


Book, Mr (Dark City)


Boomer, Lieutenant (Battlestar Galactica)


Boone, William (Earth: Final Conflict)


Borg Queen


Bortus, Lt Cmdr (The Orville)


Bowman, Charlie (Colony)


Bowman, Cmdr Kate (Red Planet)


Bowman, Dr. David (2001)


Bowman, Katie (Colony)


Bowman, Will (Colony)


Bradley, Alan (Tron)


Brand, Amelia (Interstellar)


Brand, Prof (Interstellar)


Brendan, Guerin (Roswell)


Brett (Alien)


Brewster, Katherine “Kate” (T3)


Brewster, Lt. General Robert (T3)


Brigman, Dr. Lindsey (The Abyss)


Brigman, Virgil “Bud” (The Abyss)


Brink, Topher (Dollhouse)


Brook, Derrial “Shepherd” (Firefly)


Broussard, Eric (Colony)


Brown, Dr Emmet “Doc” (Back to the Future)


Brown, Rembrandt “Crying Man”  (Sliders)


Browning, Peter (Inception)


Bryant, Harry (Blade Runner)


Bubble (Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets)


Bug, the (Men in Black)


Bumstead, Inspector Frank (Dark City)


Burchenal, Dr. Quinn (Red Planet)


Burgess, Director Lamar (Minority Report)


Burke, Carter J (Aliens)


Burnham, Michael (Star Trek Discovery)


Burns, Rupert (Bicentennial Man)


Burton, Amos (The Expanse)


Bushie, Phil (Under the Dome)


C3PO


C3PO


Cain, Commander


Calavicci, Admiral Al (Quantum Leap)


Cale, Logan (Dark Angel)


Call, Annalee (Alien Resurrection)


Cally (Blake's 7)


Calrissian, Landro (The Empire Strikes Back/Return of the Jedi)


Calvin, Dr. Susan (I, Robot)


Cameron, Kiera (Continuum)


Camillo, Dr Stu (Future Man)


Carol (The Tomorrow People)


Cartagia, Emperor


Carter, Alan (Space: 1999)


Carter, Dr. Samantha (Stargate: SG1)


Carter, General (Fantastic Voyage)


Carter, John (John Carter)


Carter, Sarah (Jake 2.0)


Casey, Sam (Gemini Man)


Casse, Russell (Independence Day)


Cat


Cayman (Battle Beyond the Stars)


Centauri (The Last Starfighter)


Chakotay, Lt.


Chambers, Dr Sarah (Crusade)


Chandra, Dr. R (2010)


Chang (The Undiscovered Country)


Chantilas, Dr. Bud (Red Planet)


Chapel, Nurse Christine


Charles (V)


Charrington (Nineteen Eighty-Four)


Chekov, Lt Pavel


Chen, Sgt  (Galaxy Quest)


Chew, Hannibal  (Blade Runner)


Chewbacca


Chewbacca


Chiana (Farscape)


Chick (Armageddon)


Cigarette Smoking Man


Clark, Captain Ryan (Avenue 5)


Clarke, President


Clemens, Jonathan (Alien 3)


Cobb, Don (Inception)


Cobb, Jayne (Firefly)


Coffey, Lt. Hiram (The Abyss)


Cohaagen, Vilos (Total Recall)


Cole, James (12 Monkeys)


Cole, Marcus


Collins, Pastor Dr. Matthew (The War of the Worlds – Movie Version)


Confidence (Red Dwarf)


Connor, John (The Terminator/Terminator 2 and 3)


Connor, Sarah (The Terminator/Terminator 2 and 3)


Cooper (Event Horizon)


Cooper, Gwen (Torchwood)


Cooper, Joseph (Interstellar)


Cooper, Murphy (Interstellar)


Cornelius (Planet of the Apes*)


Cornelius, Vito (The Fifth Element)


Cotton, Mister (Blade Runner 2049)


Crais, Bialar (Farscape)


Crichton, John (Farscape)


Crusher, Dr. Beverly


Crusher, Weaseley sorry Wesley 


Culber, Hugh (Star Trek Discovery)


Curnow, Walter (2010)


Cybermen


Cypher (The Matrix)


D'Argo, Ka (Farscape)


Da'an (Earth: Final Conflict)


Daena (Planet of the Apes++)


Dale, First Lady Marsha (Mars Attacks!)


Dale, President James (Mars Attacks!)


Daleks


Dallas (Alien)


Dallas, Korben (The Fifth Element)


Dameron, Poe (Star Wars: The Force Awakens/The Last Jedi/The Rise of Skywalker)


Daniels (Alien Covenant)


Dann (The Orville)


Data


David (AI)


David (Prometheus)


Davidge, Willis “Will” (Enemy Mine)


Davidson, Capt Leo (Planet of the Apes++)


Davros


Davros


Dax


De Rosa, Prof Sebastian (Alien vs Predator)


Deacon, Theodore (12 Monkeys)


Death (Bill and Ted)


Deckard, Rick (Blade Runner)


Decker, Charles (V Reboot)


Decker, Willard (Str Trek: The Motion Picture)


Deep Thought


Del Rio, Pierre (Lucy)


DeLarge, Alex (A Clockwork Orange)


Delenn


Dent, Arthur


Denton, Major Eugene “Sam”  (Damnation Alley)


Derby, Edgar (Slaughterhouse-Five)


Deveraux, Lt Cmdr Jeanette “Angel” (Wing Commander)


Devereaux, Marcus “Augur”  (Earth: Final Conflict)


DeVries, Piter (Dune)


Dewie (Silent Running)


Dezz, Prima “Pree” (Killjoys)


Diana (V)


Dillinger, Ed (Tron)


Dillon (Predator)


Dillon, Leonard (Alien 3)


Doggett, Agent John (X-Files)


Don (People of Earth)


Donald, Reagan (Dark Angel)


Donnelly, Chet (Weird Science)


Donnelly, Wyatt (Weird Science)


Donovan, Mike (V)


Dooku, Count (Attack of the Clones)


Doolittle, Lt (Dark Star)


Doors, Jonathan (Earth: Final Conflict)


Dot Matrix (Spaceballs)


Doug (Avenue 5)


Dozer (The Matrix)


Dragon (Alien 3)


Driscoll, Becky (Invasion of the Body Snatchers)


Drumlin, Dr. David (Contact)


Duarte, Kyle (Jake 2.0)


Ducat, Gul


Dunham, Olivia (Fringe)


Durand, Dr. Durand (Barbarella)


Durant, Christine (The Day of the Triffids)


Duvall, Xander (Pandora)


Dyson, Miles (T2)


Eames (Inception)


Echo (Dollhouse)


ED-209 (Robocop)


Eddie the computer (Hitch-Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy)


Eilerson, Max (Crusade)


Einstein, Albert (Alien Nation)


Elgyn, Captain Frank (Alien Resurrection)


Elliott (ET)


Elnor (Star Trek Picard)


Enduran (The Last Starfighter)


Entity, Aunty (Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome)


Eric (People of Earth)


Errinwright, Sadavir (The Expanse)


Erso, Jyn (Rogue One)


Esquivel, Linda (Under the Dome)


ET


Evans, Erica (V Reboot)


Evans, Isabel (Roswell)


Evans, Michael (Roswell)


Evans, Tyler (V Reboot)


Everdeen, Katniss (Hunger Games)


Exeter (This Island Earth)


Farrell, Shawn (The 4400)


Farris, Tennessee (Alien Covenant)


Farron, Theo (Children of Men)


Female Changeling


Ferrier, Mary Ann (War of the Worlds++)


Ferrier, Rachel (War of the Worlds++)


Ferrier, Ray (War of the Worlds++)


Ferrier, Robbie (War of the Worlds++)


Fett, Boba


Fett, Jango (Attack of the Clones)


Fifield (Prometheus)


Filby, David (The Time Machine)


Filitt, Arun (Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets)


Finn (Star Wars: The Force Awakens/The Last Jedi/The Rise of Skywalker)


Finn, Dr Claire (The Orville)


Fischer, Robert Michael (Inception)


Fisher, Terri (Mission to Mars)


Five (Dark Matter)


Fleegman, Guy  (Galaxy Quest)


Flood, Margaret (People of Earth)


Flores, Pvt Isabelle “Dizzy” (Starship Troopers)


Floyd, Dr. Heywood (2001)


Flynn, Kevin (Tron)


Foley, Jake (Jake 2.0)


Fonegra, Carlos (Continuum)


Fontaine, Vic (DS9)


Ford, Dr. Robert (Westworld)


Forrester, Dr. Clayton (The War of the Worlds – Movie Version)


Foster, Alex (People of Earth)


Foster, Cade (First Wave)


Foster, Pippin “Pip” (Killjoys)


Four (Dark Matter)


Francis 7 (Logan's Run)


Francisco, Buck (Alien Nation)


Francisco, George (Alien Nation)


Francisco, Susan (Alien Nation)


Frank (Avenue 5)


Franklin, Dr. Stephen


Freeman, David Scott (Flight of the Navigator)


Frost, A.J (Armageddon)


Fry, Carolyn (Pitch Black)


Frye, Kaylee (Firefly)


Futturman, Josh (Future Man)


G'Kar


Gabriel or Rev-9 (Terminator: Dark Fate)


Gaff (Blade Runner)


Galatea (Bicentennial Man)


Galen (Crusade)


Galen (Planet of the Apes)


Gallagher, Robby (Red Planet)


Gambler, Rude (Mars Attacks!)


Gan, Oleg (Blake's 7)


Garak, Elim


Garibaldi, Michael


Garvey, Shed (The Expanse)


Gates, Dr. (Mimic)


Gavoila, Manny (Mimic)


Gelineau, Julie “Jules” (Extant)


Gelt (Battle Beyond the Stars)


George/Kuato (Total Recall)


Gerrera, Saw (Rogue One)


Geuvara, Max (Dark Angel)


Gideon, Captain Matthew  (Crusade)


Glass, Anne (Fallen Skies)


Godzilla


Goines, Jennifer (12 Monkeys)


Goldman, Oscar (The Six Million Dollar Man/Bionic Woman)


Goldwyn, Helena (Colony)


Golic, Water (Alien 3)


Gordon, Dr. (Solaris)


Gordon, Maggie (The Last Starfighter)


Gorkon (The Undiscovered Country)


Gort (The Day the Earth Stood Still)


Goteborg, Carla (Journey to the Centre of the Earth)


Gowron


Grace (Terminator: Dark Fate)


Grady, Kelly  (People of Earth)


Graff, Col Hyram  (Ender's Game)


Graham, Luke (Mission to Mars)


Graham, Ozzie (People of Earth)


Grainier, Michael (The Day the Earth Stood Still++)


Grand Nagus Zek


Grant (Fantastic Voyage)


Grant, Dr. Alan (Jurassic Park)


Grayson, Amanda (The Voyage Home)


Grayson, Commander Kelly (The Orville)


Greedo


Grid (Alien vs Predator)


Grig (The Last Starfighter)


Guiler, Jillian (Close Encounters)


Guinan


Gunslinger, the (Westworld – movie version)


HAL (2001)


Hammond, General George (Stargate: SG1)


Hammond, John (Jurassic Park)


Hand, Mark (Barbarella)


Hand, Mr (Dark City)


Harding, Dr Sarah (Jurassic Park II)


Harkness, Captain Jack (Torchwood)


Harkonnen, Baron Vladimir (Dune)


Harper, Jack (Oblivion)


Harper, Julia Rusakova (Oblivion)


Harper, Owen (Torchwood)


Harper, Seamus Zelazny (Andromeda)


Hartdegen, Dr. Alexander (The Time Machine++)


Hath (Vagrant Queen)


Hatwal, Jordan  (Avenue 5)


Hawat, Thufir (Dune)


Hawks, Lt Cooper (Space: Above and Beyond)


Hawthorne, Gale (Hunger Games)


Helmet, Dark (Spaceballs)


Hephaestus, Dr. (Battle Beyond the Stars)


Herbal Thought (Dark Angel)


Hicks, Dwayne (Aliens)


Hiller, Captain Steven (Independence Day)


Hilly


His Divine Shadow (Lexx)


Hobby, Prof Alan (AI)


Holden, James (The Expanse)


Hollister, Captain (Red Dwarf)


Holloway, Charlie (Prometheus)


Holly


Hudson, Private (Aliens)


Huer, Elias (Buck Rogers in the 25th Century)


Huey (Silent Running)


Hughes, Diane (Jake 2.0)


Hughes, Elsie (Westworld)


Hunt, Dylan (Andromeda)


Hux, General (Star Wars: The Force Awakens/The Last Jedi/The Rise of Skywalker)


Huxley, Lt. Lenina (Demolition Man)


Ibanez, Capt Carmen (Starship Troopers)


Ilia (Star Trek: The Motion Picture)


Imwe, Chirrut (Rogue One)


Inquisitor, the (Red Dwarf)


Irulan, Princess (Dune)


Isaac (The Orville)


Ivanova, Lt Susan


Jabba the Hut


Jabba the Hut


Jackson, Daniel (Stargate: SG1)


Jackson, Regina (The Day the Earth Stood Still++)


Jade (Ex Machina)


Jade, Charlie (Charlie Jade)


Janek (Prometheus)


Janeway, Captain Kathryn


Jang, Mr. (Lucy)


Janice (Damnation Alley)


Jaq (Killjoys)


Jaqobis, D'Avin (Killjoys)


Jaqobis, Johnny (Killjoys)


Jedediah the Pilot (Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome)


Jeebs, Jack (Men in Black)


Jeff (People of Earth)


Jenkins, Col Carl (Starship Troopers)


Jessica 6 (Logan's Run)


Jessica, Lady (Dune)


Jet (Sapphire and Steel)


Jinn, Qui-Gon (The Phantom Menace)


Joe (Joe 90)


Joe, Gigolo (AI)


John (The Tomorrow People)


John (V)


Johner, Ron (Alien Resurrection)


Johns, William J (Pitch Black)


Johnson, Gerry (People of Earth)


Joi (Blade Runner 2049)


Jolly the Pimp (Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets)


Jones, Ianto  (Torchwood)


Jones, Jeffrey  (Voyagers!)


Jones, Katerina (12 Monkeys)


Joshua (First Wave)


Joshua (V Reboot)


Joss, Palmer (Contact)


Judd, Herman  (Avenue 5)


Julia (Nineteen Eighty-Four)


Julio (War of the Worlds++)


Jurati, Agnes (Star Trek Picard)


K (Blade Runner 2049)


K-2SO (Rogue One)


K2 (District 13)


K9


Kahless


Kai (Lexx)


Kamal, Alex (The Expanse)


Kamura, Irish  (Avenue 5)


Kan, Kantos (John Carter)


Kanata, Maz (Star Wars: The Force Awakens/The Last Jedi/The Rise of Skywalker)


Kane (Alien)


Kano, David (Space: 1999)


Kee (Children of Men)


Keegan (Damnation Alley)


Kellog, Matthew (Continuum)


Kelly, Karen  (Avenue 5)


Kelvin, Dr. Chris (Solaris)


Kendry, Delle Seyah


Kenny (The Tomorrow People)


Kenobi, Obi-Wan


Keonig, Commander John (Space: 1999)


Kes (Voyager)


Kessler, Prof Donald (Mars Attacks!)


Keyali, Lt Talla (The Orville)


Keymaker, the (The Matrix Reloaded)


Keys (ET)


Khan, Yasmin (Dr Who)


Khumalo, Lt Joseph “Knight” (Wing Commander)


Killian, Damon (The Running Man)


Kim (The Tomorrow People)


Kim, Harry


Kin Rit, Khylen (Killjoys)


Kincaid, Liam (Earth: Final Conflict)


Kirk, Captain James T.


Kirov, Sergei (Mission to Mars)


Kitan, Lt Alara (The Orville)


KITT (Knight Rider)


Kitz, Michael (Contact)


Klaatu (The Day the Earth Stood Still)


Klyden (The Orville)


Knight, Michael  (Knight Rider)


Kochanski, Christine


Kosh


Kotto, Vir


Kowalski, Leon (Blade Runner)


Kowalski, Lt Matt (Gravity)


Krennic, Orson (Rogue One)


Krob (Vagrant Queen)


Kruge (The Search for Spock)


Krull, General (Planet of the Apes++)


Krychek, Alex (X-Files)


Kryten


Kurt (People of Earth)


Kyoko (Ex Machina)


L3-37 (Solo: A Star Wars Story)


La Forge, Cmdr Geordi


Lacombe, Claude (Close Encounters)


Lady Penelope (Thunderbirds)


Lady, the (Killjoys)


Laliari (Galaxy Quest)


LaMarr, Lt John (The Orville)


Lambert (Alien)


Land, Barbara (Mars Attacks!)


Landry, Father Jack (V Reboot)


Lane, Aurora (Passengers)


Langford, Dr. Catherine (Stargate)


Langton, Boyd (Dollhouse)


Lanning, Dr. Alfred (I, Robot)


Laredo, Lt  (Galaxy Quest)


Laughlin, William (The Running Man)


Laureline (Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets)


Layton, Jill (Brazil)


Lazaro, Cmdr Ori (Vagrant Queen)


Lazarus, Dr  (Galaxy Quest)


Lazzaro, Paul  (Slaughterhouse-Five)


Lee, Fancy (Killjoys)


Leeloo (The Fifth Element)


Leito (District 13)


Lennier


Levinson, David (Independence Day)


Levy, Pvt Ace (Starship Troopers)


Lewis, Anne (Robocop)


Lewis, Cmdr Melissa (The Martian)


Lexx


Li, Greg (Pandora)


Limbo (Planet of the Apes++)


Lindenbrook, Jenny (Journey to the Centre of the Earth)


Lindenbrook, Sir Oliver (Journey to the Centre of the Earth)


Link (The Matrix Reloaded)


Lint, Jack (Brazil)


Lisa (V Reboot)


Lisa (Weird Science)


Lister, Dave


Lively, Agatha (Minority Report)


Lochley, Captain Elizabeth (Crusade)


Loengard, John (Dark Skies)


Logan 5 (Logan's Run)


Logan, Theodore “Ted” (Bill and Ted)


Lola (District 13)


Lorca, Gabriel  (Star Trek Discovery)


Lore


Louie (Silent Running)


Lowe, Bernard (Westworld)


Lowell, Freeman (Silent Running)


Lowry, Sam (Brazil)


Lubinsky, Karl (Charlie Jade)


Lucifer (Battlestar Galactica)


Lucius (Planet of the Apes*)


Lucy (Killjoys)


Ludlow, Peter (Jurassic Park II)


Luv (Blade Runner 2049)


Lydecker, Col Donald Michael (Dark Angel)


Mac, Sergeant (Predator)


Madison, Lt. Tawny  (Galaxy Quest)


Malbus, Baze (Rogue One)


Malcolm, Dr. Ian (Jurassic Park)


Mallory, Quinn (Sliders)


Malloy, Lt Gordon (The Orville)


Maltz (The Search for Spock)


Man in Black, the (Westworld)


Mann, Dr. Peter (Mimic)


Mann, Major General (The War of the Worlds – Movie Version)


Mao, Julie (The Expanse)


Mapes, Shadout (Dune)


Mara (The Time Machine++)


Marcus (V Reboot)


Marcus, Carol (The Wrath of Khan)


Marcus, David (The Wrath of Khan/The Search for Spock)


Mariette (Blade Runner 2049)


Marina (Stingray)


Marker, Aaron (12 Monkeys)


Marquette, Lili (Earth: Final Conflict)


Marshall, First Lt Todd “Maniac” (Wing Commander)


Martia (The Undiscovered Country)


Martin (V)


Martin, “Sir” Richard (Bicentennial Man)


Martin, Amanda “Little Miss” (Bicentennial Man)


Martin, Andrew (Bicentennial Man)


Martin, Peter (Westworld – movie version)


Martin, Rachel “Ma'am” (Bicentennial Man)


Martin, Spike  (Avenue 5)


Marvin the Paranoid Android


Mary-Lou (The Man Who Fell to Earth)


Masen, Bill (The Day of the Triffids)


Maslow, Josh (Mimic)


Mason, Ben (Fallen Skies)


Mason, Hal (Fallen Skies)


Mason, Matt (Fallen Skies)


Mason, Tom (Fallen Skies)


Master, the (Dr Who)


Mathesar (Galaxy Quest)


Matheson, Lt John (Crusade)


Max (Flight of the Navigator)


Maxwell, Robin (V)


May, Maggie (Fallen Skies)


Maya (Space: 1999)


Mayweather, Travis (Star Trek Enterprise)


Mc Coy, Doctor leonard


McAlister, Angie (Under the Dome)


McCawley, Rafe (Defiance)


McConnell, Jim (Mission to Mars)


McConnell, Maggie (Mission to Mars)


McEachin, Cynthia (Dark Angel)


McEvoy, Billie  (Avenue 5)


McEwan, Alec (Journey to the Centre of the Earth)


McFly, George (Back to the Future)


McFly, Marty (Back to the Future)


Meacham, Cal (This Island Earth)


Melina (Total Recall)


Mellanby, Dayna (Blake's 7)


Mellark, Peeta (Hunger Games)


Mendez, Amber (The Running Man)


Mercer, Captain Ed (The Orville)


Mia (Avenue 5)


Michaels, Dr. (Fantastic Voyage)


Miles, Devon  (Knight Rider)


Millay, Millay (Westworld)


Millburn (Prometheus)


Miller, Captain (Event Horizon)


Miller, Dr. Graeme (Alien vs Predator)


Miller, Joe (The Expanse)


Miller, Lucy (Lucy)


Mindy (Mork and Mindy)


Ming the Merciless


Mira (Terra Nova)


Missy (Dr Who)


Mollari, Londo


Monitor, the (This Island Earth)


Monolith (2001)


Montag, Guy (Fahrenheit 451)


Montag, Linda (Fahrenheit 451)


Montgomery, Sharon “Shazza” (Pitch Black)


Montrose, Annie (The Martian)


Morbius, Altair “Alta” (Forbidden Planet)


Morbius, Dr. Edward (Forbidden Planet)


Morden


Mork (Mork and Mindy)


Morn


Morpheus (The Matrix)


Morrison, Gina (People of Earth)


Morrow, Paul (Space: 1999)


Mors, Tardos  (John Carter)


Morse, Robert (Alien 3)


Mother (Alien)


Mothra


Mouse (The Matrix)


Moya (Farscape)


Mudd, Harry


Mulcair, Rav  (Avenue 5)


Mulder, Fox


Murdoch, Emma (Dark City)


Murdoch, John (Dark City)


Murphy, Alex (Robocop)


Musiker, Rafaella “Raffi” (Star Trek Picard)


Nafeel, Dureena (Crusade)


Nagata, Naomi (The Expanse)


Nambulous, Crazy Eddie (First Wave)


Nancy (People of Earth)


Nanelia (Battle Beyond the Stars)


Narek (Star Trek Picard)


Neary, Ronnie (Close Encounters)


Neary, Roy (Close Encounters)


Nedry, Dennis (Jurassic Park)


Neelix


Nell (computer) (Battle Beyond the Stars)


Neo (The Matrix)


Nerys, Lt Kira


Newman, Dr Anthony (The Time Tunnel)


Newton, Thomas Jerome (The Man Who Fell to Earth)


Nichols, Ryan  (V Reboot)


Niobe (The Matrix Reloaded)


Nog


Nolan, Joshua (Defiance)


Noonian Singh, Khan


Norman, Prof Samuel (Lucy)


Norton, Officer Leonard (Mimic)


Nova (Planet of the Apes*)


Number Six (Battlestar Galactica)


Number Six (The Prisoner)


Nyira, Irisa (Defiance)


----------



## Trollheart (Jul 12, 2020)

Part two then, from O-Z



Spoiler



O'Brien (Nineteen Eighty-Four)


O'Brien, Graham (Dr Who)


O'Brien, Miles


O'Neill, Jack (Stargate: SG1)


Odo


Ogilvie, Paris P (Pitch Black)


Ohlmyer, Phil (Mission to Mars)


Okun, Dr. Brackish (Independence Day)


Olsen, Victoria “Vika” (Oblivion)


One (Dark Matter)


Orac (Blake's 7)


Oracle, the (The Matrix)


Oram, Chris (Alien Covenant)


Organa, Princess Leia


Organa, Princess Leia


Orson (Mork and Mindy)


Oscar (Armageddon)


Oswald, Clara (Dr Who)


Palmer, Jasper (Children of Men)


Palpatine, Emperor


Paranoia (Red Dwarf)


Paris, Lt Tom


Parker (Alien)


Parker (Thunderbirds)


Parker, Jennifer (Back to the Future)


Parker, Liz (Roswell)


Parrish, Juliet (V)


Parsons (Nineteen Eighty-Four)


Perez, General Martin (Alien Resurrection)


Pericles (Planet of the Apes++)


Persephone (The Matrix Reloaded)


Peters (Event Horizon)


Peterson, Cora (Fantastic Voyage)


Pettengill, Chip (Red Planet)


Phillips, Dr. Douglas (The Time Tunnel)


Phlox, Dr. (Star Trek Enterprise)


Phoenix, Simon (Demolition Man)


Picard, Captain Jean-Luc


Pilar, Delaney (Pandora)


Pilgrim, Billy (Slaughterhouse-Five)


Pilgrim, Valencia Merble (Slaughterhouse-Five)


Pilot (Farscape)


Pinback, Sgt (Dark Star)


Pizza the Hut  (Spaceballs)


Plavalguna, Diva (The Fifth Element)


Plisskin, S.D. “Snake” (Escape From New York/LA)


Polanski, Lt. Adam “Bishop” (Wing Commander)


Pond, Amy (Dr Who)


Poole, Dr. Frank (2001)


Powell, Commander (Dark Star)


Predator


Prefect, Ford


Preston, Bill S. Esq. (Bill and Ted)


Preston, Jim (Passengers)


Pryde, General (Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker)


Pygar (Barbarella)


Q


Qi'ra (Solo: A Star Wars Story)


Quaid, Douglas (Total Recall)


Quaid, Lori  (Total Recall)


Quark


Quatermass, Prof


Quellek (Galaxy Quest)


Quinn, Jonas (Stargate: SG1)


R2D2


Ra (Stargate)


Rachael (Blade Runner)


Rackham, Mazer  (Ender's Game)


Radcliffe, Jordan (First Wave)


Railly, Cassie (12 Monkeys)


Rain, Mr (Dark City)


Ralen (Pandora)


Rali, Amae (Vagrant Queen)


Rali, Chaz (Vagrant Queen)


Ramallo, Reverend Mother (Dune)


Ramirez, “Poncho” (Predator)


Ramos, Daniella “Dani” (Terminator: Dark Fate)


Ramse, Jose (12 Monkeys)


Rasczak, Lt Jean (Starship Troopers)


Reed, Malcolm (Star Trek Enterprise)


Reena (Charlie Jade)


Reese, Kyle (The Terminator)


Rem (Logan's Run)


Ren, Kylo (Star Wars: The Force Awakens/The Last Jedi/The Rise of Skywalker)


Restal, Vila (Blake's 7)


Rey (Star Wars: The Force Awakens/The Last Jedi/ The Rise of Skywalker )


Reynolds, Malcolm (Firefly)


Rheya (Solaris)


Richards, Benjamin “Ben” A (The Running Man)


Richter (Total Recall)


Rico (Various ranks) (Starship Troopers)


Riddick, Richard B (Pitch Black)


Riker, Commander William T.


Rimmer, Ace


Rimmer, Arnold Judas


Rioss, Cristobal “Chris” (Star Trek Picard)


Ripley (Alien)


Ro, Ensign Laren


Robby the Robot (Forbidden Planet)


Robertson, Lawrence (I, Robot)


Robinson, Dr. Maureen (Lost in Space)


Robinson, Prof John (Lost in Space)


Robinson, Will (Lost in Space)


Rockatansky, “Mad” Max


Rockhound (Armageddon)


Rogan, Alex (The Last Starfighter)


Rogers, Buck


Roland, King (Spaceballs)


Rom


Rook, Bodhi (Rogue One)


Rosenberg, Gentle (Men in Black)


Rosewater, Amanda (Defiance)


Roslin, Laura (Battlestar Galactica)


Ross, Thomas James (Pandora)


Roth, Sol (Soylent Green)


Ru'afo, Ahdar (Star Trek Insurrection)


Rufus (Bill and Ted)


Russell, Dr Helena (Space: 1999)


Rygel XVI, Dominar (Farscape)


Saavik (The Wrath of Khan/The Search for Spock)


Sadler, Alec (Continuum)


Sador (Battle Beyond the Stars)


Saint-Exmin (Battle Beyond the Stars)


Saito, Mr. (Inception)


Sanders, Theodore “Teddy” (The Martian)


Sandoval, Ronald (Earth: Final Conflict)


Sandurz, Colonel (Spaceballs)


Santen, Lt Ted (Red Planet)


Sapphire (Sapphire and Steel)


Sarek


Sarris, Roth'h'ar  (Galaxy Quest)


Saru (Star Trek Discovery)


Sato, Hoshi (Star Trek Enterprise)


Sattler, Dr. Ellie (Jurassic Park)


Sayers, Kimberley (Dark Skies)


Scar (Alien vs Predator)


Schaefer, Major Alan “Dutch” (Predator)


Schreber, Dr. Daniel P (Dark City)


Schultz, Richard  (People of Earth)


Scorpius (Farscape)


Scott, Lt. Montgomery


Scully, Dana


Scutters (Red Dwarf)


Sebastian, J.F (Blade Runner)


Sela, Commander (STNG)


Serina (Battlestar Galactica)


Serra, Inara (Firefly)


Servalan (Blake's 7)


Seven of Nine


Shad (Battle Beyond the Stars)


Shaddam IV, Padishah Emperor (Dune)


Shadows, the


Shang, Matai (John Carter)


Shannon, Elizabeth (Terra Nova)


Shannon, James “Jim” (Terra Nova)


Shannon, Josh (Terra Nova)


Shannon, Maddie (Terra Nova)


Shannon, Zoe (Terra Nova)


Sharp, Col Willie (Armageddon)


Shaw, Elizabeth (Prometheus)


Sheridan, Captain John


Shigan, Jeriba  (Enemy Mine)


Shinzon, Praetor (Star Trek Nemesis)


Shirl (Soylent Green)


Shumway, Julia (Under the Dome)


Sierra (Dollhouse)


Sikes, Matt (Alien Nation)


Silberman, Dr. (Terminator/T2)


Silver (Sapphire and Steel)


Simms, Pawter


Sinclair, Commander Jeffrey


Sinclair, Ryan (Dr Who)


Sisko, Captain Benjamin


Sisko, Jake


Six (Dark Matter)


Skaara (Stargate)


Skinner, Assistant Director Walter


Skoruis, Maia (The 4400)


Skouris, Diana (The 4400)


Skywalker, Anakin


Skywalker, Luke


Skywalker, Luke


Slartifbartfast


Sloane, Lily (First Contact)


Smith, Agent (The Matrix)


Smith, Caleb (Ex Machina)


Smith, Dr. Zachary (Lost in Space)


Smith, Jobe (Lawnmower Man)


Smith, Sarah Jane


Smith, Winston (Nineteen Eighty-Four)


Snoke, Supreme Leader (Star Wars: The Force Awakens/The Last Jedi/The Rise of Skywalker)


Snow (Solaris)


Snyder, Proxy Alan (Colony)


Sola (John Carter)


Solo, Han


Solo, Han


Solomon, Dick (3rd Rock From the Sun)


Solomon, Harry (3rd Rock From the Sun)


Solomon, Sally (3rd Rock From the Sun)


Sommers, Jaime (The Bionic Woman)


Song, River (Dr Who)


Sonny (I, Robot)


Soolin (Blake's 7)


Soran, Tolian (Generations)


Space Cowboy (Battle Beyond the Stars)


Spartan, Sgt John (Demolition Man)


Spencer, Matt  (Avenue 5)


Spock


Spooner, Det Del (I, Robot)


St. John, Lt. Ian “Hunter” (Wing Commander)


Stafford, Maxwell (Alien vs Predator)


Stamper, Grace (Armageddon)


Stamper, Harry S (Armageddon)


Stannis, Jenna (Blake's 7)


Starbuck, Lieutenant


Stark (Farscape)


Stark, Lt. (Event Horizon)


Starnets, Paul (Star Trek Discovery)


Starr, Lone (Spaceballs)


Station (Bill and Ted)


Steel (Sapphire and Steel)


Steele, Jim (Dark Skies)


Stelling, Isaac (Vagrant Queen)


Stevens, Tom (The Day the Earth Stood Still)


Stone, Dr Ryan (Gravity)


Stone, Jason (Mars Attacks!)


Straker, Commander Ed (UFO)


Stratton, Pris (Blade Runner)


Stubbs, Ashley (Westworld)


Styles, Captain (The Search for Spock)


Sulu, Hikaru


Sun, Aeryn (Farscape)


Switch (The Matrix)


Sybok (The Final Frontier)


Sykes, Sgt (Oblivion)


T-X (T3)


T'Pau


T'Pol


Taggart, Commander Peter Quincy (Galaxy Quest)


Taggart, Commodore James “Paladin” (Wing Commander)


Talby (Dark Star)


Tall Man (12 Monkeys)


Tam, River (Firefly)


Tam, Simon (Firefly)


Tank (The Matrix)


Tannen, Biff (Back to the Future)


Tanner, 1st Lt Jake (Damnation Alley)


Tarkas, Tars (John Carter)


Tarr, Datak (Defiance)


Tarr, Stahma (Defiance)


Tarrant, Del  (Blake's 7)


Tate, Sky Alexandria (Terra Nova)


Taylor, Commander Nathaniel (Terra Nova)


Taylor, Dr. Gillian (The Voyage Home)


Taylor, George (Planet of the Apes*)


Taylor, Julian (Children of Men)


Te'alc (Stargate: SG1)


Telemachus (Andromeda)


Tembo, Ronald (Jurassic Park II)


Tempest, Troy (Stingray)


Terminator, the (T-1000) (T2)


Terrell, Clark (The Wrath of Khan)


Tet (Oblivion)


Thade, General (Planet of the Apes++)


Than, Sab (John Carter)


The Doctor (Dr. Who)


The Doctor (Voyager)


The Hood (Thunderbirds)


The Robot (Lost in Space)


The Terminator/T-100 (The Terminator/Terminator 2)


Theodore “Teddy” Flood (Westworld)


Theodore, Calvin (Dark Angel)


Thor (Stargate: SG1)


Thoris, Dejah (John Carter)


Thorn, Lt. Frank (Soylent Green)


Three (Dark Matter)


Tiger (Future Man)


Tigh, Colonel (Battlestar Galactica)


Tilly, Sylvia (Star Trek Discovery)


TIM (The Tomorrow People)


Tomaso, Damien (District 13)


Torres, Lt B'Elanna


Tracy,Alan (Thunderbirds)


Tracy,Brains (Thunderbirds)


Tracy,Gordon (Thunderbirds)


Tracy,John (Thunderbirds)


Tracy,Scott (Thunderbirds)


Tracy,Virgil (Thunderbirds)


Trance Gemini (Andromeda)


Travis (Blake's 7)


Trillian


Trinity (The Matrix)


Trinket, Effie (Hunger Games)


Troi, Counsellor Deanna


Troi, Lwaxanna


Tron


Truman, Dan (Armageddon)


Tucker, Charles “Trip” III (Star Trek Enterprise)


Turin (Killjoys)


Tuttle, Archibald (Brazil)


Tuvok


Tweedle, Stanley H (Lexx)


Twiki (Buck Rogers in the 25th Century)


Twins (The Matrix Reloaded)


Two (Dark Matter)


Tyler, Ash (Star Trek Discovery)


Tyler, Dr. Susan (Mimic)


Tyler, Richard (The 4400)


Tyler, Rose (Dr Who)


Tyrell, Dr Eldon (Blade Runner)


Uhura, Lt. Nyota


Urko (Planet of the Apes)


Vader, Darth


Vader, Darth


Valenti, Sherrif Jim (Roswell)


Valentine, Beka (Andromeda)


Valentine, Sonya (Continuum)


Valerian (Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets)


Valeris (The Undiscovered Country)


Van Buren, Syvie (The War of the Worlds – Movie Version)


Van Owen, Nick (Jurassic Park II)


Vansen, Captain Shane (Space: Above and Beyond)


Vash (STNG)


Velociraptors (Jurassic Park)


Verta, Travis (Continuum)


Vespa, Princess (Spaceballs)


Vickers, Meredith (Prometheus)


Victor (Dollhouse)


Vincent (War of the Worlds++)


Vincent, David (The Invaders)


Virdon, Col (Planet of the Apes)


Vogon Captain


Vos, Zephyr “Zeph” (Killjoys)


Voss, Dryden (Solo: A Star Wars Story)


VOX 114 (The Time Machine++)


Vriess, Don (Alien Resurrection)


Vultan, Prince (Flash Gordon)


Wall, Mr (Dark City)


Wallace, Gary (Weird Science)


Walsh, Jonathan (People of Earth)


Wang, Lt Paul (Space: Above and Beyond)


Washburne, Hoban (Firefly)


Washburne, Zoe (Firefly)


Watney, Mark (The Martian)


Watson, Yvonne (People of Earth)


Weaver, Captain Dan (Fallen Skies)


Weena (The Time Machine)


Weir, Dr. William “Billy” (Event Horizon)


Wells, H. George (The Time Machine)


Wells, Wade (Sliders)


West, Lt Nathan (Space: Above and Beyond)


Weyland, Charles Bishop (Alien vs Predator)


Weyland, Peter (Prometheus)


Wheeler, Chelsea (People of Earth)


Whitemore, First Lady Marilyn (Independence Day)


Whitmore, President Thomas J. (Independence Day)


Wiggin, Andrew “Ender” (Ender's Game)


Will (The Tripods)


William (Westworld)


Williams, Rory (Dr Who)


Willie (V)


Wilma (Buck Rogers in the 25th Century)


Windu, Mace (Attack of the Clones)


Winn, Vedek/Kai


Winters, Talia (Babylon 5)


Witwer, Danny (Minority Report)


Wolf (Future Man)


Woods, Alexa “Lex” (Alien vs Predator)


Woods, Dr John (Extant)


Woods, Ethan (Extant)


Woods, Molly (Extant)


Worf, Lt.


Xenomorph


Xevelyn (Vagrant Queen)


Xur (The Last Starfighter)


Yadeen, Dutch (Killjoys)


Yaphit, Lt (The Orville)


Yar, Lt Tasha


Yoda


Yusuf (Inception)


Zac, Lieutenant


Zaius (Planet of the Apes)


Zarkov, Hans  (Flash Gordon)


Zathras


Zed the Corsair (Battle Beyond the Stars)


Zed, Chief (Men in Black)


Zelda (Terrahawks)


Zen (Blake's 7)


Zev (Lexx)


Zhaan, Pa'u Zoto  (Farscape)


Zhou, Jacqueline “Jax” /Pandora (Pandora)


Zim, Pvt (Starship Troopers)


Zira (Planet of the Apes*)


Zo'or (Earth: Final Conflict)


Zorg, Jean-Baptiste Emmanuel (The Fifth Element)



The final list now contains every major character (and some minor ones; we'll come back to that shortly) that I could find either in science fiction series or movies. Inevitably, there will be movies, perhaps even series that I've overlooked. When you're trawling through what amounts to nearly seventy years of recorded programmes, it's hard not to skip ones that may not look that important. So, if I've missed anything out, let me know. Similarly, if I've missed any important characters, be they from film or series, enlighten me. Some of the series here I'm not familiar with, and went with best guess for the important figures, but I may have got that wrong easily. Same with movies: to some extent, I read a few plots to get a feel for who was important in a movie I hadn't seen, but as a) this is time consuming and can be boring and b) at some point I may watch some of these movies and didn't want to ruin them for myself, this didn't happen all that often, with the result that my guesses may be wrong.

If everyone is happy I've included everyone who needs to be included, then the pruning work begins. I'm aware I've put characters on the list who are, shall we say, less vital, so I'd like some help to get rid of the ones that don't matter. Why did I include them in the first place? Well, just because someone LOOKS inconsequential doesn't mean they necessarily are. A lowly tea lady or post office worker or someone's girlfriend might prove to be very vital to some movie, so for the sake of erring on the side of caution, I chose just about anyone I could who looked like they might have contributed. Without question, many of them did not, and so if, over the course of the next whenever, you guys can look at the list and go "Pff! That person shouldn't be in the list!" and let me know, I can remove them, so that we can then be left with a list of the more important characters, and then, as Q would say, and has said, let the games begin!

Thanks for your help and looking forward to your input, assuming this didn't take too long and is now going to die an ignominious death.


----------

